# Model Car Fest!



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

if you got pics of models cars... POST 'EM... any and all..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ill post some of mine when i get home from school.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

uh, what he said, but i'm at work not school


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2005, 07:49 AM
> *uh, what he said, but i'm at work not school
> [snapback]2955504[/snapback]​*


Are we some Lay it Low junkies or what. look at us, we're supposed to be working or schooling and instead we're on here chatting away. This site is like crack for lowriders.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what happens when you get to work early and everyone else is late :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i bet ryan was just on before school


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

model...lol


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ok i guess ill start...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here ya go..knock yourself out!!

http://public.fotki.com/wackydave/model_cars/


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just so you know...ALL those pics are in that fotki album i posted up


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2005, 12:40 PM
> *just so you know...ALL those pics are in that fotki album i posted up
> [snapback]2957192[/snapback]​*


Some of those are in my albums too. What's up with that Elco vent window...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

never mind, I couldn't see the painted area between the vent window and windsheild, thought it was just floating


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

wtf does it matter if the cars were in your albums? didnt you put them there for people to take a peek at? :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 5 2005, 04:21 PM
> *wtf does it matter if the cars were in your albums? didnt you put them there for people to take a peek at? :dunno:
> [snapback]2957615[/snapback]​*


-
the point was it's all there in one spot, no need to link every one of em over to here.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

its quicker to view by letting some assclown post them anyway


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey 1ofakind, thats your album right? sell me some models....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 5 2005, 05:29 PM
> *hey 1ofakind, thats your album right? sell me some models....
> [snapback]2958020[/snapback]​*


nope. not my album

and it's just a collection of pictures from shows mostly.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

HERE.S ONE OF MY DANCERS. :biggrin: 
































LATERS.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

GOT DAMN THAT FUCKER LOCKS UP HIGH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

that looks like alotta fun


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my 3 wheelin van


----------



## Travelino (Feb 10, 2003)

euh is this also a model car too???


before:









and when u lowered it it look like:









and this:









have fun


----------



## Travelino (Feb 10, 2003)

another one 










have fun


----------



## Travelino (Feb 10, 2003)

another one 










this is before:









and this is after:










later dudes


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

those gran nationals are cool


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

not the best, tha hummer pic is kinda blurry, but theres an idea of it


----------



## low_life_italian (Nov 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## low_life_italian (Nov 20, 2004)

my grand national that im working on


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that aqua grand national is horrible...


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2005, 07:34 PM
> *that aqua grand national is horrible...
> [snapback]2958544[/snapback]​*


why's that?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 5 2005, 09:02 PM
> *why's that?
> [snapback]2958865[/snapback]​*


if you seen the rest of it you would know why.

couple obvious reasons...
rear cylinders made from plastic tree
orange peeled like a mutha
etching gone wild!!

etc..etc..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

somehow he left the spoiler on the car, but opened the trunk...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 1:18th


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

nice nice.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice topic, most of those models i've seen in LRB


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few of my older models (I haven't built any for a while).


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Oops, let me try this again.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

heres one of the little dancers :biggrin: 
































just a little 3 motor dancer.
enjoy.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 5 2005, 05:34 PM
> *that aqua grand national is horrible...
> [snapback]2958544[/snapback]​*



wow....for somebody that's trying to promote a business on here, comments like this are probably a pretty stupid idea.....don't think alot of people are going to buy from you if they think you're an asshole....aren't you a crazy christian as well? let your scale "skills" go to your head much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Apr 6 2005, 07:15 PM
> *wow....for somebody that's trying to promote a business on here, comments like this are probably a pretty stupid idea.....don't think alot of people are going to buy from you if they think you're an asshole....aren't you a crazy christian as well?  let your scale "skills" go to your head much?
> [snapback]2963802[/snapback]​*


just stating the obvious homie...everyone knows it, and we've all had the discussion about that model before. it's not like the guy that posted it built it. sorry i'm honest, maybe i should lie more?? 

crazy christian?? wtf :dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dont matter if you trying to start a business, everyone has an opinion. also, people post stuff online to get other peoples opinions. he was merely sharing his opinion hiomie.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

here is a kandy brandywine 59 i did last week, still workin on interior and enginr compart


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nice models :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here is my first model im working on 64 impala Revell


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 damn my stuff is never detailed... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

no engine detail either....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a 65 i've been working on, still need just the bumpers and tires


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

yo 84cutt.. your 64 is comin' along nicely


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 7 2005, 07:57 PM
> *here is my first model im working on 64 impala Revell
> [snapback]2969882[/snapback]​*



damn 84cutt thats tight :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Apr 7 2005, 11:14 PM
> *yo 84cutt.. your 64 is comin' along nicely
> [snapback]2970616[/snapback]​*


I second that its coming along great


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

here's another one of my dancers.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

and one of the little lolo's


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd 1ofakind, you need to get out of here with those undetailed models.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sorry...i'll leave, lmao


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey hoppingmad, got any pics of how you make those little hoppers, i want to try and make one of those


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 12:03 PM
> *hey hoppingmad, got any pics of how you make those little hoppers, i want to try and make one of those
> [snapback]2973039[/snapback]​*


easy stuff


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 01:03 PM
> *hey hoppingmad, got any pics of how you make those little hoppers, i want to try and make one of those
> [snapback]2973039[/snapback]​*


Nsorry no pics of those setups
but I have this one that shows the general idea U-bar front and back
just on a smaller scale. and I use paper clips the large ones for the bars
for motors you have to find some really small ones .


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ugh, then what?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks hustle 187, rollindeep408, and hoppingmad nice truck lifted and everything dam , rollindeep nice and detailed 59 one day i'll get as good as you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

since no ones ever seen any of mine... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

black cadi interior...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

how did you do the pillows?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

red hot mesh!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> since no ones ever seen any of mine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Those impalas and that monte look sick..! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

heres one of my 63 verts, ppg black with a red pearl.. 3 switch's


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shitty three wheel


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

its not three wheelin..............


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Gonna try this again.

Here's a few of my models. Haven't built one for about 3 years. Gettin' ready to jump back into the game.


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/pokey6733/M7075mc.bmp

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/pokey6733/M70mcF.bmp


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats the top link...now try posting the bottom of the 3 links and it will put the pic right up


----------



## alwayzgdup805 (Mar 30, 2005)

damn cadi, u got sum tight azz models fo real, i'm a caddy lova myself dogg, got a couple sittin outside, but im into models too, where in the hell did u get that blue caddy with the wrap on it?, the only caddy model i can find iz the 79' coupe.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwayzgdup805_@Apr 9 2005, 09:24 AM
> *damn cadi, u got sum tight azz models fo real, i'm a caddy lova myself dogg, got a couple sittin outside, but im into models too, where in the hell did u get that blue caddy with the wrap on it?, the only caddy model i can find iz the 79' coupe.
> [snapback]2975993[/snapback]​*


i unnno wut u talkin bout.. i aint got no caddy models... i wish i did...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 8 2005, 04:39 PM
> *how did you do the pillows?
> [snapback]2974110[/snapback]​*


took the original 79 seats and shaped them out according to 80s seats, puttied up where the pillows go and carved out the pillows. i think they could have come out better but it was my first try at them.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

COUPLE OF MYNE, RIV, IMPALA, BOMB TRUCK, AND EXTREME BODY DTOPPED TRUCK


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a little something i've been workin on....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn wish my shit was detailed too.i cant even drop my hoods .my distributors are too high.i cant hang with the big boys .i aint even a tru pimp either.wish i was .maybe i should get outta the game. 84 cutty ur from inspirations big homie?coo shit ANDY,JOSE,n SWEETY are my homies.nice work on 64.what other models have u built?i would like 2 check them out.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

4got my none detailed engine .


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2005, 01:12 PM
> *since no ones ever seen any of mine...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


coast that shit is tight bro, where is a good hobby store in SJ? where do you go? where they sell foil?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 9 2005, 07:34 PM
> *damn wish my shit was detailed too.i cant even drop my hoods .my distributors are too high.i cant hang with the big boys .i aint even a tru pimp either.wish i was .maybe i should get outta the game.    84 cutty ur from inspirations big homie?coo shit ANDY,JOSE,n SWEETY are my homies.nice work on 64.what other models have u built?i would like 2 check them out.
> [snapback]2977548[/snapback]​*


what up homie, shit your models are detailed nice, i dont got any other models i just got back into it again and that 64 is my first. you from kool impression i know pops who is this?>


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 9 2005, 09:41 PM
> *4got my none detailed engine .
> [snapback]2977572[/snapback]​*


dont ya hate when that happens :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 9 2005, 07:47 PM
> *coast that shit is tight bro, where is a good hobby store in SJ? where do you go? where they sell foil?
> [snapback]2977584[/snapback]​*


thanks man. hobby store in ESJAY... blossom hill and 85, hobbytown. and theres DJ hobbies off of cambell san tomas aquino?? down the street from sarratoga theatre.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 06:14 PM
> *no engine detail either....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!! NO DETAIL?? I THINK I DID A DAMN GOOD JOB ON THIS ENGINE!! :biggrin: HAHA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2005, 09:02 PM
> *WHAT!!!! NO DETAIL?? I THINK I DID A DAMN GOOD JOB ON THIS ENGINE!! :biggrin:  HAHA
> [snapback]2980372[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2005, 07:02 PM
> *WHAT!!!! NO DETAIL?? I THINK I DID A DAMN GOOD JOB ON THIS ENGINE!! :biggrin:  HAHA
> [snapback]2980372[/snapback]​*


im confused, whose model is this??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 10 2005, 11:13 PM
> *im confused, whose model is this??
> [snapback]2981095[/snapback]​*


we both built it. it was a "charity" build..we shipped it back and forth across the country and both of use worked on it..

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=1072

that's the buildup topic....if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok seriously, how do u get ur parts plated like that?? i tried silver leafing my parts and it looked okay, but some areas i couldn reach and it wasnt nearly as clean and smooth and what you had there. whats the secret???


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> > what up homie, shit your models are detailed nice, i dont got any other models i just got back into it again and that 64 is my first. you from kool impression i know pops who is this?>
> > [snapback]2977594[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> so u know pops?thats my compa.sweetys my compa too.so u use to build models ,n ur getn back into it again?thats coo.me n carlos been doin it for awhile too.we jus got back into it too last year i think.but anyways bro im Carnitas they all know me by that jose,sweety n all them.i seen u out there b4 .i was with freaky in his caddy from K.I. or sometimes i was with my boys from EASTSIDE RIDERS .big hen n the boys.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 10 2005, 09:21 PM
> *we both built it. it was a "charity" build..we shipped it back and forth across the country and both of use worked on it..
> 
> http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=1072
> ...


  cool shit, i hadnt checked that out.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

models are gay


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 11 2005, 12:53 PM
> *models are gay
> [snapback]2983954[/snapback]​*


you forgot the 'models are gay NAH NAH NAH NAH NAHHHH
YOU LITTLE ***. 
:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 11 2005, 12:58 AM
> *so u know pops?thats my compa.sweetys my compa too.so u use to build models ,n ur getn back into it again?thats coo.me n carlos been doin it for awhile too.we jus got back into it too last year i think.but anyways bro im Carnitas they all know me by that jose,sweety n all them.i seen u out there b4 .i was with freaky in his caddy from K.I.  or sometimes i was with my boys from EASTSIDE RIDERS .big hen n the boys.
> [snapback]2982210[/snapback]​*


yea i know pops and met freaky cool ass guys. its been awhile since i build one of these models but im get back into it. well see you out there if you see me come say what up , late bro, keep building those tight ass models


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 9 2005, 08:57 PM
> *thanks man. hobby store in ESJAY... blossom hill and 85, hobbytown. and theres DJ hobbies off of cambell san tomas aquino?? down the street from sarratoga theatre.
> [snapback]2977740[/snapback]​*


coo thanks i'll check those stores out


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 6 2005, 03:18 PM
> *heres one of the little dancers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, how u make a lil scale car like tha? u should sell me one :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 11 2005, 01:11 PM
> *you forgot the 'models are gay NAH NAH NAH NAH NAHHHH
> YOU LITTLE ***.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2984035[/snapback]​*



Cali I just laughed my ass off at that...I never see you talk shit. :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 01:03 PM
> *hey hoppingmad, got any pics of how you make those little hoppers, i want to try and make one of those
> [snapback]2973039[/snapback]​*




1/64th How-To Written by *1low64*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my grand national so far... i clear coated it last night... a assembled the interior... now i just gotta finish it...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 12 2005, 07:08 PM
> *coo thanks i'll check those stores out
> [snapback]2991093[/snapback]​*


if you need anything and cant find it there hit me up i got lots of detail shit lol oh yeah and show us some updates homie :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

another


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 01:01 AM
> *if you need anything and cant find it there hit me up i got lots of detail shit lol oh yeah and show us some updates homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2998109[/snapback]​*


coo thanks bro, i will


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 15 2005, 07:33 PM
> *coo thanks bro, i will
> [snapback]3007523[/snapback]​*


no prob btw what else you workin on you havent showed us lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 15 2005, 11:20 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3004961[/snapback]​*



damn homie thats sick


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2005, 03:27 AM
> *damn homie thats sick
> [snapback]3008524[/snapback]​*


thanks man..only a couple days work in it.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm gay?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 16 2005, 09:33 AM
> *i'm gay?
> [snapback]3009006[/snapback]​*



uhh where did that come from man :uh:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 01:01 AM
> *if you need anything and cant find it there hit me up i got lots of detail shit lol oh yeah and show us some updates homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2998109[/snapback]​*


holding out on a ***** huh!a big homie shoot that shit my way  :biggrin: hold out :biggrin: lol jus kidin foo


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

here are a couple hoppers and stuff i built last year


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

there are summor i did


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just for fun


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my 75 caprice... i got it yesterdey in from the mail.... and then i painted it as soon as i got it...lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i got one of those MPC 75 caprices....it's an original kit all the parts still on the trees...mint condition i'd say. dunno if i'll build it or not though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are more pics... it came brown... i then sprayed HOK orion silver.... and layed down 4 coats of kandy magenta and 1 of clear...heres a pic of it brown... on of the first coat of kandy.. one of the 3rd coat of kandy...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got mine built off ebay.... for like 9 dollars... but it was never painted... like built in plastic.... i never saw these kits on the market... how long ago were they on the market?.... i showed it to one of mah bois and he said "oh i got on just like it i never built it if u want ill give it to you u could keep it its a 75 caprice i got it at walmart i got the chrome nose for it"...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 17 2005, 05:40 PM
> *i got mine built off ebay.... for like 9 dollars... but it was never painted... like built in plastic.... i never saw these kits on the market... how long ago were they on the market?.... i showed it to one of mah bois and he said "oh i got on just like it i never built it if u want ill give it to you u could keep it its a 75 caprice i got it at walmart i got the chrome nose for it"...
> [snapback]3012450[/snapback]​*


if it was molded that color, it's probably a promo...here's what the kit looks like (won't find these in walmart though, lol)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey 1ofakind, is the 69 riviera model rare or not, which ones are rare?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2005, 08:24 PM
> *hey 1ofakind, is the 69 riviera model rare or not, which ones are rare?
> [snapback]3013055[/snapback]​*


no..here's one for 10 bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5970244364&rd=1


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any AMT kit 63, 64, old 66, 67, and 68 rivis are rare. Some 75 Caprices came molded in brown as kits, most are white though, mine is


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 17 2005, 09:57 PM
> *  Some 75 Caprices came molded in brown as kits, most are white though, mine is
> [snapback]3013488[/snapback]​*


didn't know that..i assumed it was promo


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

they got the amt 63 at the local hobby shop... old skool.. whole undercarraige is one piece...lol....

i was told mynes is a promo i think it said it on the auction on ebay...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 17 2005, 11:05 PM
> *they got the amt 63 at the local hobby shop... old skool.. whole undercarraige is one piece...lol....
> 
> i was told mynes is a promo i think it said it on the auction on ebay...
> [snapback]3013781[/snapback]​*


well did it come in a kit box like mine in that pic up there?? or just a promo box?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

in no box...lol ina post office box...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 17 2005, 01:25 AM
> *holding out on a ***** huh!a big homie shoot that shit my way  :biggrin:  hold out :biggrin: lol jus kidin foo
> [snapback]3010983[/snapback]​*


lol u trippin foo ill hook your big ass up if i have it just pm me and tell me what you need if i have it we can work some shit out :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 17 2005, 04:37 PM
> *here are more pics... it came brown... i then sprayed HOK orion silver.... and layed down 4 coats of kandy magenta and 1 of clear...heres a pic of it brown... on of the first coat of kandy.. one of the 3rd coat of kandy...
> [snapback]3012437[/snapback]​*


nice homie i like that color im gona do a truck that color but with a darker base tho :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2005, 08:22 PM
> *didn't know that..i assumed it was promo
> [snapback]3013599[/snapback]​*


well, promos came with the hood molded on, and even if this was a promo that they opened the hood on, the peice right in front of the windshield wouldn't be intact.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn noe, easy with that knife :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 17 2005, 11:49 AM
> *just for fun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> since no ones ever seen any of mine... :biggrin:
> ,.......your model's are tight ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!i used to make my ls euro clip,but they neever looked ass good ass that back in tha day (like in '96)!!!! where can you buy thouse kits at??? i want tha ls monte and tha euro caddys???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 19 2005, 12:01 AM
> *damn noe, easy with that knife :0  :0
> [snapback]3019219[/snapback]​*


hahaha, i told you i wasn't a modeler, i just wanted to try it. the thing i try to finish too fast. i'll try and take my time next time


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

grand national... not done...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my monte.... i got more pics to post of it now too..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the rest of the monte.... itz green to gold cameleon


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my 75 capriceeee


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

plus this... itz juzt a rivi.... i bought it for 5 dollars at a tampa walmart when i went to tampa for the show.. i also got a 62 bel-air for 5 dollars... ima juzt build thiz rivi simple


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 20 2005, 07:09 AM
> *nice!!!
> [snapback]3024765[/snapback]​*


x 2


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 20 2005, 12:37 PM
> *
> [snapback]3026258[/snapback]​*


damn hopper, you got a knack for that weathered looked


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Apr 20 2005, 11:57 AM
> *damn hopper, you got a knack for that weathered looked
> [snapback]3026332[/snapback]​*


i suppose


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

i just wanna say that all of u guyz got tight cars


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool riviera trick or treat, thats a nice color.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 19 2005, 10:59 PM
> *the rest of the monte.... itz green to gold cameleon
> 
> 
> ...


what did u use to cut that Monte like that uffin:


BTW it looks bad ass and how did u do that skull on tha back of it :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thanx...

i cut up the monte wit an exacto knife... and alot of time... and then used putty to mold evrything includding the skull..... i had posted up piuctures of when i molded the skulll and in primer n shit about a year ago i lost the pics tho they on my old compouter....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

was it hard to cut it wit a exacto knife :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

not really... fishin line also works....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: i just bought a model car tha other day i might try it uffin:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

nice rides every body heres mine new paint


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

what happen to tha front of it :dunno: it still looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 18 2005, 01:28 AM
> *lol u trippin foo ill hook your big ass up if i have it just  pm me and tell me what you need if i have it we can work some shit out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3014497[/snapback]​*


shit homie dont know what i need .how about 1 of those 75 caprices every1s talkin about :biggrin: lol .what u got ?


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 21 2005, 01:23 AM
> *what happen to tha front of it :dunno: it still looks nice :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3028765[/snapback]​*


 i kinda ran it into the curb lol i had it for bout 2 years but i keep painting it


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Apr 20 2005, 10:56 PM
> *nice rides every body heres mine new paint
> [snapback]3028681[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 22 2005, 09:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

is that diecast?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what kind of paint is that 1low64?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Diecast :roflmao: far from it man. All plastic.


That paint Noe...it HOK orion silver basecoat topped with HOK cobalt blue kandy and then topped with HOK clear that is full of Xotic royal blue micro flake and the roof is white with ice blue ghost pearl over the top.  That paint job was 140 bucks.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

those pics don't do that justice, makes it look fucked up and lumpy.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Diecast :roflmao: far from it man. All plastic.
> That paint Noe...it HOK orion silver basecoat topped with HOK cobalt blue kandy and then topped with HOK clear that is full of Xotic royal blue micro flake and the roof is white with ice blue ghost pearl over the top.   That paint job was 140 bucks.
> [snapback]3041188[/snapback]​*


DAMN!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ima try to finish mah grand national right quick.... so i can finish up the caprice after and the rivi so i can do m 62 bel-air


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

rear suspension almost done...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 23 2005, 10:33 AM
> *those pics don't do that justice, makes it look fucked up and lumpy.
> [snapback]3041229[/snapback]​*



Very true! The paint on this thing is like glass. You also cant see the crazy amount of flake in the blue or the blue pearl in the roof....There will be more pics in the future...I'll see what I can do to try and capture how nice the paint really is.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

too much light! try taking a pic of it in the dark with lots of flash??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 23 2005, 03:00 PM
> *too much light! try taking a pic of it in the dark with lots of flash??
> [snapback]3041554[/snapback]​*


that'll make it look like shit....try going with lower light and no flash...it'll make it look wet.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's the *clear*...









And another shot of the flake.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2005, 01:05 PM
> *that'll make it look like shit....try going with lower light and no flash...it'll make it look wet.
> [snapback]3041574[/snapback]​*


it worked for my penis


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 23 2005, 12:08 PM
> *it worked for my penis
> [snapback]3041582[/snapback]​*



:ugh: made it look wet?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 01:09 PM
> *:ugh: made it look wet?
> [snapback]3041585[/snapback]​*


no not that.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 03:09 PM
> *:ugh: made it look wet?
> [snapback]3041585[/snapback]​*


that was after he slobbered all over it


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 23 2005, 01:14 PM
> *that was after he slobbered all over it
> [snapback]3041597[/snapback]​*


YOU'RE FUCKING SICK


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

only three words 

off tha hook

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 23 2005, 12:21 PM
> *only three words
> 
> off tha hook
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3041638[/snapback]​*



tha blue impala :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

ah ha...yeah...she's a beauty!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

looks like shit.




key word : looks


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 01:57 PM
> *ah ha...yeah...she's a beauty!
> [snapback]3041712[/snapback]​*


she sure is

yup
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 23 2005, 02:00 PM
> *looks like shit.
> key word : looks
> [snapback]3041718[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: 
:dunno:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ali is just saying that the pics do it no justice and he is right.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

you know whats up.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin: scheduled for 2007


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I see some really stuff in this topic!! Keep up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 21 2005, 02:30 AM
> *shit homie dont know what i need .how about 1 of those 75 caprices every1s talkin about :biggrin: lol .what u got ?
> [snapback]3029018[/snapback]​*


damn homie call me or pm me ill tell you what i got but ill tell you for sure i dont have a 75 caprice only the 76 wish i had one tho too lol


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 24 2005, 10:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh, that looks schmick as man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 23 2005, 08:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just orderd that caddy from ebay..is it come with the euro kit on it??


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

heres one more 4 motor dancing dually 1;64 scale. late.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that take an hour or what


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 27 2005, 12:02 PM
> *that take an hour or what
> [snapback]3059997[/snapback]​*


more like 3


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 27 2005, 12:40 PM
> *more like 3
> [snapback]3060516[/snapback]​*



damn thats a bit long


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 27 2005, 01:41 PM
> *damn thats a bit long
> [snapback]3060519[/snapback]​*


maybe but you got to scratch build everything even the chassis.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

finished it today its a 68 izusu b117 its was a bitch to work with this car the interior(not shown) is of a integra the stock interior was a plate with the insides drawn in


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> *finished it today its a 68 izusu b117 its was a bitch to work with this car the interior(not shown) is of a integra the stock interior was a plate with the insides drawn in
> 
> 
> ...


nice build


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

SHOCKS .. PEGS.. LUCKYYYYY


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 29 2005, 11:23 PM
> *SHOCKS .. PEGS.. LUCKYYYYY
> [snapback]3075694[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

well finally got my hands on some of these  
not too bad too bad doors don't open but check it out.









































enjoy late.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice....it didnt come with those hydros did it??

looks good though


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 2 2005, 05:46 PM
> *nice....it didnt come with those hydros did it??
> 
> looks good though
> [snapback]3085914[/snapback]​*


cool no it doesn't come with hydros
those are my own creation.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

those are some small wheel wells for the front. i hope when they make the plastic one it comes out correct..


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 23 2005, 06:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of my favorite pics 
looks real


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks. I wish I had taken out that pebble in front of it.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 3 2005, 03:33 PM
> *thanks.  I wish I had taken out that pebble in front of it.
> [snapback]3090449[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here ya go bigpoppa...start using this picture from now on..NO PEBBLE!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

no plans for a plastic one




> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 3 2005, 11:33 AM
> *those are some small wheel wells for the front. i hope when they make the plastic one it comes out correct..
> [snapback]3089218[/snapback]​*


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

I did this one for my uncle:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

my first model car,built it like 3 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

ok here we go one more just for fun  
















































enjoy


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

oh forgot the bottom pic


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's the video of your red truck...

http://www.scalelows.com/videos/Wicked%2050.wmv


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Not into the simulated hydros but thats a bad ass truck. Good job...


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 5 2005, 04:01 PM
> *here's the video of your red truck...
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/videos/Wicked%2050.wmv
> [snapback]3100832[/snapback]​*


I forgot about that video
thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i just painted a 64, i'll post it up tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn hopping mad that red truck is bad ass. I really like how you did the flip front and rear ends.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Totally into similated hydro model cars...dope stuff!!! Make that videoclip smaller it's freakin' 40 MB!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

By the way some similated stuff done be me...a long time ago..... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

More....
























































Enjoy! Make sure to check out my website!!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

damm lets keep it going here's one more little dancer  








































late.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

simulated huh? when they come out?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 5 2005, 04:14 PM
> *i just painted a 64, i'll post it up tomorrow.
> [snapback]3101099[/snapback]​*


 :uh: i'm gonna paint it again tomorrow.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i made this modelcar today, turned out ok.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn ali, you keep gettin clowned!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 7 2005, 10:32 AM
> *damn ali, you keep gettin clowned!!
> [snapback]3108809[/snapback]​*


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

king of rimz, you got nice models man


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 7 2005, 10:32 AM
> *damn ali, you keep gettin clowned!!
> [snapback]3108809[/snapback]​*


those are all contest shots show the cars on a shelf


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

new rims and decals on the firebird


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i finally managed to take a few good pics of it :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

King Of Rimz your models are awesome, anymore pics?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i was saying that because everytime you posted your junk, he would post something ten times better than it. looked like yall were in competition.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 7 2005, 04:12 PM
> *King Of Rimz your models are awesome, anymore pics?
> [snapback]3109564[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wanna see proof that those are his cars


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 7 2005, 04:12 PM
> *King Of Rimz your models are awesome, anymore pics?
> [snapback]3109564[/snapback]​*


  NOT MINE I TOOK THOSE PICS LAST SUMMER AT A MODEL SHOW IN ONTARIO CA. I HEAR THIS YEARS SHOW IS COMING UP SO I MIGHT BUST OUT SOME OF MY MODELS :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

here's a rat truck i made today and another pic of my firebird


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my new project 78 caddilac hopper


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so it's a rat truck just because it's primered?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

heres some models i made a while ago


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

heres my dubcity cars


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i cant get my regular cam to work so ...gotta settle for my web cam ... 

revell caddi ...stock color paint ...stripped panels ( still gotta do two for the bumpers .. and throw in a batt rack to two ... 

any body have a conital kit that will fit this?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 9 2005, 04:58 PM
> *my new project 78 caddilac hopper
> [snapback]3116834[/snapback]​*


Looks good man!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 9 2005, 06:23 PM
> *so it's a rat truck just because it's primered?
> [snapback]3117149[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 9 2005, 05:47 PM
> *i cant get my regular cam to work so ...gotta settle for my web cam ...
> 
> revell caddi ...stock color paint ...stripped panels ( still gotta do two for the bumpers .. and throw in a batt rack to two ...
> ...



Hit up 1ofaknd...he has or is getting some bad ass conti kits.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 10 2005, 11:47 AM
> *Hit up 1ofaknd...he has or is getting some bad ass conti kits.
> [snapback]3119579[/snapback]​*


yup..they are on there way actually. cadillac style too, not that cheap crap


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 7 2005, 10:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3110466[/snapback]​*



isnt this an actual car. i thought i saw a car like this in lrm


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 14 2005, 05:33 AM
> *isnt this an actual car. i thought i saw a car like this in lrm
> [snapback]3134618[/snapback]​*


If your meaning the green 64 with ugly as green rims then your right ive seen it too.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 7 2005, 01:45 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...





think he means this one


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some misc. pics....


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

sup guys newbie here. This is one that i've been workin on for about a month now. not a whole lot left to do. I also have a 59 impala that i'm workin on but no pics of that one yet


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@May 7 2005, 07:09 PM
> *i made this modelcar today, turned out ok.
> [snapback]3108736[/snapback]​*


no it didn't.
fucking blue bird over gross green color :ugh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 5 2005, 07:19 AM
> *no it didn't.
> fucking blue bird over gross green color :ugh:
> [snapback]3226301[/snapback]​*


fuck you stupid shit.


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

57 Ford


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 5 2005, 09:39 PM
> *fuck you stupid shit.
> [snapback]3227254[/snapback]​*


just trying to immitate you and the way you act. 
gotta say though, that 64 does look pretty good.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

here's some of my shit...most of it is in progress tho.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

in progress. probably never going to finish this. :uh:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

twin impalas


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 6 2005, 12:34 AM
> *just trying to immitate you and the way you act.
> gotta say though, that 64 does look pretty good.
> [snapback]3230178[/snapback]​*


you cannot immitate me, so don't even try.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

come on ali, wasn't you the one who'd always say "that looks like shit"
no matter what someone would post up...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

you've obviously payed a great deal of attention to 'peoples champ' 's posts. :uh:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

gto


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GTO model looks rather good in lowrider style! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

agreed. real nice!
hey jev, what is you up to theez days?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 7 2005, 05:56 PM
> *you've obviously payed a great deal of attention to 'peoples champ' 's posts. :uh:
> [snapback]3236667[/snapback]​*


so you have grown up then?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 9 2005, 05:28 AM
> *so you have grown up then?
> [snapback]3247624[/snapback]​*


fucking ages ago.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 9 2005, 02:32 PM
> *fucking ages ago.
> [snapback]3247632[/snapback]​*


umm....yeah. :ugh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 9 2005, 05:34 AM
> *umm....yeah.  :ugh:
> [snapback]3247640[/snapback]​*


people really need to get over me


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 9 2005, 02:34 PM
> *people really need to get over me
> [snapback]3247642[/snapback]​*


:dunno: lets just both shut up


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 9 2005, 05:25 AM
> *agreed. real nice!
> hey jev, what is you up to theez days?
> [snapback]3247615[/snapback]​*


Everythings cool over here have to work hard on out appartment and in the mean time I'm working on something cool that will be featured on my website real soon!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.playerslowriders.com/Images/61i...ke%20traler.JPG


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

oops


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.playerslowriders.com/Images/yellow%20olds.JPG


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

What The Heck


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

what the hell?,,,your trunk opens on your orange die cast 64?,,,did you cut it?,,cause mines doesnt open


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Which This one?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

That One Up there?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yea


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 9 2005, 10:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1:18


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Nothing special....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn, some of those are old ass pics.

Not a car, but my buddy Mike scratchbuilt all this


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

That Impala Aint Mine Lol Its Playerslowriders


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

nice fleet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

i don't have my pics together, but here's my homeboys models


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

hey man, those were tight as fuck. where did you get that caddy? ive been lookin all over man. well heres one of my impalas. ill post more when i feel like it. sorry the pic is fuzzy, cheap ass camera.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Jun 15 2005, 01:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some really tight stuff!!! Looks awesome! Good to see all these pics especially the new ones!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

post up those model cars let me see what you got?And i will post mines :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

theres a bunch of topics like this


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT for the newbie


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

1/18 impala


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 9 2005, 10:06 AM
> *
> [snapback]3248711[/snapback]​*


 :0 damn you opened up some memories... some of those are propers, 543, 408nut and mine...at least 5 or 6 years ago if not more.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=169463&st=300


----------



## INDIVIDUALS1993JD (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 8 2005, 11:33 AM
> *and one of the little lolo's
> 
> 
> ...


those are sweet :biggrin: 
how did you hook those up do you have a inside pic


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

hecka sweet Rides


----------



## INDIVIDUALS1993JD (May 29, 2005)

what can i use to take stickyness off of a model car :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1993JD_@Jun 17 2005, 07:53 PM
> *what can i use to take stickyness off of a model car :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287797[/snapback]​*


why would it be sticky?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

rubbing alcohol.

Stickiness from stickers I bet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You can also use lamp-oil.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn i didn't know ^ would come out so big


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

where are you guys gettin the cadillac's from? not the lil homies ones, but the regular plastic scale model builders type.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

lindberg makes these. most hobby stores should have them. and ebay of course.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good Topic!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> hey man, those were tight as fuck. where did you get that caddy? ive been lookin all over man.
> sorry it took me so long but those are my homeboys
> models, he said his caddy is an original lindberg model with no
> engine just the molded undercarriage, but you can easily get a lindberg
> ...


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

these might look familiar to some of you but i've never posted my 
models here before. here's just a few :biggrin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, that is some tight stuff!!! Keep em coming! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

thanks for the props alot more to come soon   :biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

MY MODEL LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

MY MODEL LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

model


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

models


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: what they do?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

my model

impala 58









my impala 62 under construction I put black whit a gold flakes

















interior is white whit bar metal for the chrome and the black is a real tissu









under 

















a oders impala 65 whit a phantom stripe on
I doing this whit my air brush

































put your comment

 
tchow


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

MY 65 SUPER SPORT


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

where do you get the 90'd out coupe and big body models?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

nearly impossible to get your hands on....try Ebay every once in a while some show up for price around $200.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Since theres one for the bikes, I thought i'd make one for the models, so here it is,
so post your models! :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

my body dropped, and lamboed escalade  (under constrution)

user posted image


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

your pics never work dude


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

damn, i'll use photobucket :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

My body dropped, and lamboed escalade


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

ttt :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 14 2005, 09:40 PM
> *ttt :angry:
> [snapback]3415880[/snapback]​*


your models not even finished :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

lambo doors are gay, i pity you.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice cadie :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 15 2005, 12:21 AM
> *lambo doors are gay, i pity you.
> [snapback]3416984[/snapback]​*


They are, yea, I see where your comin from, but it depends what car you put em on, then it doesnt look so gay


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 14 2005, 08:50 PM
> *your models not even finished  :uh:
> [snapback]3416195[/snapback]​*


that was before, I was working on it since my camara is gone now, and its just about done, just needs paint


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2005, 12:22 AM
> *nice cadie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3416990[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 15 2005, 09:21 AM
> *They are, yea, I see where your comin from, but it depends what car you put em on, then it doesnt look so gay
> [snapback]3418003[/snapback]​*


it would probably look good on a lamboghini


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 15 2005, 09:29 AM
> *it would probably look good on a lamboghini
> [snapback]3418023[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: lol


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

hey if anybody has pics of their models i would like to see them please post pics!! also does anyone know where to find the lowrider accesories for models like hydraulic kits wire wheels interior stuff i would appreciate it sorry the pics are so big


[attachmentid=224918]
[attachmentid=224915]
[attachmentid=224913]
[attachmentid=224916]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I like :biggrin:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=224929]
[attachmentid=224926]
[attachmentid=224927]
[attachmentid=224925]


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=224935]
[attachmentid=224938]
[attachmentid=224939]


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=224944]
[attachmentid=224945]
[attachmentid=224947]
[attachmentid=224949]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

im not the only one building highriders yeah


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=224952]
[attachmentid=224953]
[attachmentid=224956]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://www.scalelows.com for your accessories homie.



here's one i just got done laying out patterns for..it's still in the booth


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks for the site 
the paintjob looks sweet


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

hey lowridertrike81 thanks


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 26 2005, 07:02 PM
> *hey lowridertrike81 thanks
> [snapback]3486349[/snapback]​*


fo-sho


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

heres some dawg i though i didnt have any


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

the most hated for some reason


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

lex on them eights


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

sweet ass models tell me though does the doors open and shut on the caprice lambo's or are the stuck like that?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

the caddy will be riding 38s after i get some new paint on it


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm working on a universal attachment right now to make the doors open and shut on all dub city models and most other diecast's


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 26 2005, 07:09 PM
> *sweet ass models tell me though does the doors open and shut on the caprice lambo's or are the stuck like that?
> [snapback]3486395[/snapback]​*


i got em stuck like that the regal was the first highrider i built


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry i meant open and shut lambo style


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 26 2005, 07:11 PM
> *sorry i meant open and shut lambo style
> [snapback]3486410[/snapback]​*


why whats the point of closing them


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

because i always built my models to still roll and function as they did when i bought them it add's to the customizing of it to me


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how do you get those big wheels to fit


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My nephew's truck with working lambo doors...


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 26 2005, 06:54 PM
> *[attachmentid=224944]
> [attachmentid=224945]
> [attachmentid=224947]
> ...




damn this guy havin his own lowrider show.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

since your on highriders.... :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

not done yet :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

> *My nephew's truck with working lambo doors...
> 
> Attached image(s)
> *



how did he get the doors to work can you post some pics of how it works?


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

> *how do you get those big wheels to fit
> *


hey ricecrispy210 you have to make spacers and glue them to the bottom of the frame so the wheel rods will still spin. i use the lil black pieces of plastic that have the screws holding the model down when you first take them outta the box or any thing that you can find like an old bic ink en just cut equal lenghts!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 27 2005, 02:08 PM
> *how did he get the doors to work can you post some pics of how it works?
> [snapback]3491684[/snapback]​*


bent the hidges, I don't have pics of the bent hidges, but i'll post some once i get my cam back


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

ok yeah i appreciate it


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

so thats it nobody else has any pics to post up come on i'm looking for some good lowrider models to buy or trade for


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Jul 27 2005, 06:24 PM
> *so thats it nobody else has any pics to post up come on i'm looking for some good lowrider models to buy or trade for
> [snapback]3492462[/snapback]​*


here ya go, 9 pages full...knock yourself out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&highlite=model


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

just a few of mine


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

some familiar ones


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

ur a sik builder dude


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

crazy stuff homie :0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

could of painted the suspension pieces better


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fuckin serrverrrr


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 28 2005, 10:22 AM
> *could of painted the suspension pieces better
> [snapback]3496401[/snapback]​*


lol theres always something :cheesy:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

damn man you do some good work!!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

thanks for the props :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 28 2005, 11:22 AM
> *could of painted the suspension pieces better
> [snapback]3496401[/snapback]​*


sounds like you're an expert, show us your work  :dunno:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

hey- just lowriding- lets see some of your pics b/c lazy69 is throwin out some sweet ass cars!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

guess what...











I DON'T HAVE ANY. don't need any either.


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

so stop downin other people's work!!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Lazy, nice work...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

coo detail lazy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2005, 09:46 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3501629[/snapback]​*


sick ass shit 1ofakind :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

deep color 1ofakind looks like the color goes on forever :thumbsup:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

well your name says it all "10fakind" paint job that is!!! sweet ass painting bro!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another one i just got done with


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

paint jobs are clean let me know when you get them finished!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

there are some nice ass cars here

nice work guys uffin:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah there is alot of sweet ass modelson here but let's see some more!!!


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

nice models yall gotta go get me 2 of those caddy,s i just did a duece hopper for wifee will post pics yall gone make me do display models now they look tight i did 1 back in 1991 will post pics of it to i just like the hopping lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

post pix of model cars :biggrin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

alright homie here you go  
WARNING: THE FIRST ONES ARE SOME OF MY FIRST BUILDS ( OUTDATED STYLES AND SHIT FALLING APART ) estimated about ten yrs old


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

my first attempt at a radical :ugh: no hinges or anything, i just glued everything open :happysad:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

old build, i just updated the rims and i never finished it


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

most recent ( 90% done, foil touch up bumper and plate )


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 whoa sweet


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

almost done but i dropped it so i gave up on it :tears: ( caddy lights )


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

escalade grill :biggrin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

most recent"GANG RELATED"almost done ( foil, drive shaft, trim windshield etc.etc.) uffin:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's a clean 70...nice


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 1 2005, 09:30 PM
> *that's a clean 70...nice
> [snapback]3524662[/snapback]​*


thanks homie it actually started as a test paint job, i didn't expect to get this far with it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 1 2005, 07:30 PM
> *old build, i just updated the rims and i never finished it
> 
> 
> ...



I tell you, those pics are awasome!! Supercool how the car hangs... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Get me some bigger pics of this if you can and will.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

real nice builds lazy...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Aug 2 2005, 09:11 AM
> *real nice builds lazy...
> [snapback]3526249[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

for the show!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2005, 12:46 AM
> *I tell you, those pics are awasome!! Supercool how the car hangs... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Get me some bigger pics of this if you can and will.
> [snapback]3525790[/snapback]​*


no problem homie, just let me know which part of the car you want to see better


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

action pics!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hahahahahah, wtf is that!?!?!?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

its called "THE CANDY MACHINE" hope u like it


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

:angry: shit can some one resize that


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Heres a 61 and a 64 Impala:

Tell me what you think? sorry about the pictures they didnt come out so good.



[attachmentid=232348]
[attachmentid=232345]
[attachmentid=232344]
[attachmentid=232349]


----------



## Lowrider64 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here a 61 ragtop and a 64 hardtop impala:

tell me what you think? sorry about they pictures they didnt come out so good.

[attachmentid=232356]
[attachmentid=232355]
[attachmentid=232354]
[attachmentid=232357]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Just the same pics but a bit larger...so I can add them to my collection of pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

that 70 looks hella dope, how did you do that paint job?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

keep this bitch goin...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 6 2005, 03:18 PM
> *heres one of the little dancers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how did you do that...thats the coolest thing ive ever seen!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Aug 3 2005, 06:31 AM
> *that 70 looks hella dope, how did you do that paint job?
> [snapback]3532680[/snapback]​*


the rag pattern on the sides were made with a sharpie marker and the trunk mural is a tatto that you get out of a gumball machine


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

took me out the game... lol


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

cant see shit sone, post it up again......


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

Can u see it now?


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt  my trey!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2005, 12:46 AM
> *I tell you, those pics are awasome!! Supercool how the car hangs... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Get me some bigger pics of this if you can and will.
> [snapback]3525790[/snapback]​*


i couldn't resize them so i retook the pics


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

dope flicks homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man those pics are supercool!! A great way of presenting your models!! Thanks for the pics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

look good   :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

More pics of tha Orange truck "1ofakind"??????


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Some of ours...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

1:24 tho :uh:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

wifee duece


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You know I like "hydro" models. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Does that one has larger fender areas?


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

i will be takin some new pics tonite i changed up some of my models!


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

el co


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Aug 4 2005, 06:20 PM~3542841
> *el co
> *


nice.. what year is that?..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 4 2005, 08:30 AM~3539563
> *More pics of tha Orange truck "1ofakind"??????
> *


fo sho!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like...............65?wait...70?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Aug 1 2005, 06:50 PM~3520240
> *nice models yall gotta go get me 2 of those caddy,s i just did a duece hopper for wifee will post pics yall gone make me do display models now they look tight i did 1 back in 1991 will post pics of it to i just like the hopping lol
> *


hahaha,,im the same way,,i built a display model about 4 years ago,,and it stayed on display for about 2 weeks till it had u-bars on it


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

no


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 4 2005, 05:52 PM~3543326
> *looks like...............65?wait...70?
> *


your guess iz as good as mine i dont have it no more. im not good with years :angry:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Aug 5 2005, 02:08 AM~3543442
> *your guess iz as good as mine i dont have it no more. im not good with years  :angry:
> *


hmm i think its a '68... here are some misc. pics...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 3 2005, 09:08 PM~3538358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hel yeah, nice rides man. Looks like a lot of work went into them. I like this pic the best. I can barely tell it's a model.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really nice to see all these rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 4 2005, 06:12 AM~3538388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait, how did you do that? i see no string or nothing???
hmm, is it the switchbox cord that holds it up maybe?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 5 2005, 05:17 AM~3545438
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Oohoo...looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hey mods, how about combining some of these topics? There's 3 "show" topics


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY HOW DO YOU GUYS REINFORCE THE REARENDS ON THE MODEL CARS ??? LIKE ON THAT 62?


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea that's a 68 El Camino.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

dayum homie


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

wher did u guys get those big body lacs


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2005, 01:17 AM~3545438
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 This 63 is tight! Hows the progress going? Havent seen anything on MadModeler lately...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 5 2005, 12:21 PM~3547394
> *wher did u guys get those big body lacs
> *


ebay


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 5 2005, 05:21 AM~3545443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN....you even got a model garage....1ofaknd....YOU ARE TOO MUCH..
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 5 2005, 05:29 PM~3548445
> *:0  This 63 is tight! Hows the progress going? Havent seen anything on MadModeler lately...
> *


I haven't worked on it much. i still got some jambs to make still. probably bust it back out when my diorama is almost done.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 5 2005, 05:57 PM~3548602
> *MAN....you even got a model garage....1ofaknd....YOU ARE TOO MUCH..
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

that's the old garage...new one is in the works


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YER CRAZY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

more of the 48 chevy


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

this is a plastic 1;25 scale, dancer chromed out all the way 
with working hydros enjoy


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: they all look good, there's alot of talent out there :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 5 2005, 09:26 PM~3549825
> *:thumbsup: they all look good, there's alot of talent out there :biggrin:
> *


yeah boiiiiiiiiii
lets keep it going


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Aug 5 2005, 05:58 AM~3545426
> *wait, how did you do that? i see no string or nothing???
> hmm, is it the switchbox cord that holds it up maybe?
> *


you guessed it  i showed this car once at a show and people would be puzzled about how i done it


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: NOT MINE ,BUT A FRIENDS(DIE CASTS CARS THAT HE REMADE)I HAD ALREADY POSTED THESE BUT I'LL POSTEM AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 2 2005, 03:12 PM~3524205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Any more pics?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good stuff man!! really like the black Monte. :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 6 2005, 12:10 AM~3550677
> *:0  :0  :0 Any more pics?
> *


for some reason i kept having problems with the pics to this car but i'll post some up for you


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

When are they gonna make some 13s for models that look like 13s... and some 155/80s not those wide ass tires.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

These come pretty close to 13's don't you think?
Pic courtesy of 1ofakind


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 6 2005, 12:44 AM~3551205
> *These come pretty close to 13's don't you think?
> Pic courtesy of 1ofakind
> *


Hell yeah man... those look hella good.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Those are Pegasus wires with their new tires which are way better than the old ones.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERE IS A TIRE THAT THEY ARE SELLING AT WALMART ,DONT KNOW WHAT SIZE IT WOULD FIT,HERE IT IS WITH A 1-24 SCALE MODEL(WHICH ONE OF THESE DAYS I'LL FINISH,ITS PAINTED THE SAME AS THE HEART BREAKER BIKE)LOOKS LIKE IF YOU'LD TURN IT AROUND , IT WOULD BE MORE DEEPER AND WOULD LOOK LIKE A McCLEAN...HERES SUM PICS...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SORRY THAT THE PICS LOOK SHITTY, THE DETAIL ON THESE RIMS IS PRETTY GOOD, THE KNOCK OFF SAYS DAYTON, THEY ARE LITTLE RACING WHEELS,THEIR WAS EVEN A CRAGER LOOKING TYPE TOO,THEY GO BY "FLY WHEELS",YOU THINK THEY WOULD FIT THE 67 OR THE 64 FROM RADIO SHACK, IT DID SEEM THAT THEY WOULD FIT THE DUBS R/C SUB.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn those are huge! they sell them just by themselves? 4 to a pack or what?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SINGLE,AND IN A FOUR PACK,BUT THE FOUR PACK HAS AN ASSORMENT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmm...Ryan forget about my email on the resin wire wheels... :biggrin: 
How much and....get me a bunch!!! :0

I do suspect they are too big for the RS cars but seem perfect for 1/10 cars.
Are they like replacement wheels or something?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ARE YOU TALKING BOUT MY POST? NO ,THET ARE NOT REPLACEMENT WHEELS, THEY ARE KIDS TOYS THAT YOU PULL ON THE ZIP CORD TO MAKE THEM JUMP OVER OR JUST TO GO FAST?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MAY BE THAT 1OFAKIND HAS A STORE ,HE CAN GET THEM AT A MUCH MORE DISCONT OR SOMETHING?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THEY GO BY "FLY WHEELS", ALL ON THAT I CAN READ ON THE TIRE IS,"JPI CLASSIC", "LOWRIDER"...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Aha...I know these wheels they are suposed to be the new craze. Gonna check if they sell this version over here! Thanks man!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2005, 12:12 PM~2973314
> *since no ones ever seen any of mine...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get a Luxury Sport and Caddy Coupe? Im starting to want to build some of these... or at least collect them.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i need a caddy like that real bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 5 2005, 08:25 AM~3545449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think this is probably ONE of the best ive ever seen (ders some other ones uve made that are amazing)


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 6 2005, 08:22 PM~3551006
> *for some reason i kept having problems with the pics to this car but i'll post some up for you
> *


Thanks mate i appreciate it.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 6 2005, 06:03 PM~3551937
> *Aha...I know these wheels they are suposed to be the new craze. Gonna check if they sell this version over here! Thanks man!
> *


yeah, i seen them too on commercials, didnt know there was d's!
damn. what scale? i need some cool rims for my 1:8 scale secret project...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I always dig a bit of secrecy... :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 7 2005, 08:33 AM~3555110
> *I always dig a bit of secrecy... :biggrin:
> *


well, you'll get to see it when finished, it's...crazy. 
thats all i can say for now...


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

damn! Next Level you done a a good job on the engine detail, looks like it'll start right up :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice work


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

nice....TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 7 2005, 09:58 PM~3557993
> *nice....TTT
> *


to the chat yo' :cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice engine


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 6 2005, 12:10 AM~3550677
> *:0  :0  :0 Any more pics?
> *


alright low1, sorry it so long but here you go


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, im digging that five nine. NICE!


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 8 2005, 08:39 PM~3564128
> *damn, im digging that five nine. NICE!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: i like your salvi flag :thumbsup:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 8 2005, 10:03 PM~3564322
> *thanks homie :biggrin: i like your salvi flag :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Aug 7 2005, 02:30 AM~3555092
> *yeah, i seen them too on commercials, didnt know there was d's!
> damn. what scale? i need some cool rims for my 1:8 scale secret project...
> *


a pic from amazon.com























































http://www.kidzworld.com/site/p5509.htm

dont see any daytons though


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lazy69_@Aug 9 2005, 03:06 PM~3563887
> *alright low1, sorry it so long but here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Holy shit your 59 is awesome!! Like you wouldnt believe how much i love it!! :biggrin: Thanks for the pics man.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking rides man!! Good to have you onboard! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 9 2005, 01:31 AM~3565831
> *:0 Holy shit your 59 is awesome!! Like you wouldnt believe how much i love it!!  :biggrin:  Thanks for the pics man.
> *


no problem, that's a really old build, it's just too bad i never finished it


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

my 59 .... i built this one in honor of the first one i built years ago ... i had a big kids enterprises f,b,s,s, kit ... but between the kit, the 9.6 v racing pack ..and the steel wire i was using to hop and dance the car ... i destroyed it 

also this one has a make shift wishbone ... lol 

it's not totally finsihed yet but i figured why not post one ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

rear


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

undies ...aka ..tha bottom


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

heres some new pics of some of my models i switched them up! 

[attachmentid=241109]
[attachmentid=241112]
[attachmentid=241113]
[attachmentid=241114]


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=241118]
[attachmentid=241119]
[attachmentid=241120]


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 10 2005, 12:39 PM~3581206
> *[attachmentid=241118]
> [attachmentid=241119]
> [attachmentid=241120]
> *


looks good,  is this die cast or plastic :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

they are diecast except for the '63


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hood from a 70 impala












the 70 impala itself



















oh yea...i never did spray any clear on that car


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 9 2005, 07:34 PM~2977548
> *damn wish my shit was detailed too.i cant even drop my hoods .my distributors are too high.i cant hang with the big boys .i aint even a tru pimp either.wish i was .maybe i should get outta the game.    84 cutty ur from inspirations big homie?coo shit ANDY,JOSE,n SWEETY are my homies.nice work on 64.what other models have u built?i would like 2 check them out.
> *


ok I hardly come this part of the forum, but I'm trying think of something to do with my son. I hate to sound stupid, but what is detailing, because this looks good to me :0 .


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 10 2005, 03:37 PM~3581193
> *heres some new pics of some of my models i switched them up!
> 
> [attachmentid=241109]
> ...



are those regals bought like that or did u paint em. and if their bought where did u buy em?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 11 2005, 09:21 PM~3598071
> *ok I  hardly come this part of the forum, but I'm trying think of something to do with my son. I hate to sound stupid, but what is detailing, because this looks good to me :0 .
> *


detailing? Just adding details to make it more realistic. Lots of aftermarket parts available to help that too


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

"next level" i bought them with the paint on em from wal-mart they are homierollerz


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

hey "damu" them models are off the hook man nice work!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 12 2005, 02:32 PM~3604994
> *hey "damu" them models are off the hook man nice work!!
> *


most of those are mine :uh:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

:0 oh , ok well then nice models (why is someone else posting you models up?)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 12 2005, 02:49 PM~3605091
> *:0  oh , ok well then nice models (why is someone else posting you models up?)
> *


:dunno:

2 of those were built by my girl too, lol


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

thats sucks aight ppl if you ain't build it, modify it or done something to the models yourself other than buy it DON'T ACT LIKE IT'S YOUR'S!!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

pretty sure everyone has seen these but since we got a new forum for them ill post up. 

*none of these are pretty but o well*


an no im not holding the bumper of the 63 down


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

mo

wasnt able to get the blue riv to work right, it would go up and down but wouldnt hop


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

1 more




























hopefully one of these days i can actually finish one.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 16 2005, 10:23 AM~3635613
> *
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 12 2005, 01:51 PM~3605108
> *thats sucks aight ppl if you ain't build it, modify it or done something to the models yourself other than buy it DON'T ACT LIKE IT'S YOUR'S!!
> *


you act like i said hey check out these -I- did... i never said they were mine, just found tha pics, and them models were off tha hook, and i havent seen em in here so i thought id post em up... :uh:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 16 2005, 05:57 PM~3637805
> *you act like i said hey check out these -I- did... i never said they were mine, just found tha pics, and them models were off tha hook, and i havent seen em in here so i thought id post em up... :uh:
> *


you act like i was saying this directly to you! i wasn't, all i was sayin was from now on let ppl now if you post a pic that ain't your's let us know! and when i say you i mean anyone and everyone who is posting models that they didn't build! so chill out!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 16 2005, 06:01 PM~3638197
> *you act like i was saying this directly to you! i wasn't, all i was sayin was from now on let ppl now if you post a pic that ain't your's let us know! and when i say you i mean anyone and everyone who is posting models that they didn't build! so chill out!!
> *


tha only thang i was tripn on is at tha end you said "THEN DONT ACT LIKE IT YOURS"... i could see how you say that if i was like hey check my cars out, its MODEL CAR FEST so if its a fest it means ALL PICTURES of whatever tha fest is, is not Post YOUR model fest... but i aint gunna fuck this post up anymore talkn


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

just a little something :biggrin: :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=247220]
[attachmentid=247221]
[attachmentid=247222]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=247223]
[attachmentid=247224]
[attachmentid=247225]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn, where is that pool table from???


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

same models different pics..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fuck it 2 more.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice rides!! Whch suepsnion parts did you use for those models? Did you use the Monte kit for all of them?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

black wash those grilles!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2005, 01:44 PM~3656116
> *black wash those grilles!
> *


i know how its done but i cant do it...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Good Shit cadi Luva :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i like to call this one ...new regal vs. old el camino ...

i couldnt find my hopping stick but the elco tops it... and the regal is only about a tires thickness higher ... 

the regal is not finished yet ...but i cant hold back ...


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=251272]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lotz o' resin!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 23 2005, 05:55 PM~3678511
> *lotz o' resin!
> 
> 
> ...


boy, ol' Ray looks as friendly as ever

and that's the first time I've ever seen that 85 Impala done up as a lowrider


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 23 2005, 09:35 PM~3679214
> *boy, ol' Ray looks as friendly as ever
> 
> and that's the first time I've ever seen that 85 Impala done up as a lowrider
> *


suprisingly he was in a good mood that day, lol.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Speechless looking at all those resin kits. That Caprice looks sick! Is it resin?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

tyte box chevy.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick to see all those resin kits lined up....I'm living in the wrong place. :0


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

where can i get this model?



> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 23 2005, 09:11 PM~3679027
> *
> *


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry heres the pic!

[attachmentid=258202]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

modelhaus.com


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 23 2005, 07:10 PM~3679019
> *
> *



thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's one i'm working on...started it last night


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 04:31 PM~3714702
> *here's one i'm working on...started it last night
> *



You know.....it's not that this should suprise you.....but that model is sick looking. Another good build by 1ofaknd..... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 1ofakind, love the Silver and Black combo! As usual, model looks tight....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 29 2005, 09:13 PM~3716164
> *:0 1ofakind, love the Silver and Black combo! As usual, model looks tight....
> *


thanks man...still have to foil it and put all the final parts on.


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 03:31 PM~3714702
> *here's one i'm working on...started it last night
> *


i like that, looks good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's what the mural is of..crappy picture because the sun went behind the clouds


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2005, 07:20 PM~3716206
> *here's what the mural is of..crappy picture because the sun went behind the clouds
> *


that must have took a long time looks nice


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Aug 27 2005, 06:21 PM~3704709
> *where can i get this model?
> *


Idk but I want one too :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn dat silver on black 6duece is lookin pretty clean...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That Duece looks sick!! The mural looks tight!! Did you use that copy stuff because it looks amazingly real. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2005, 01:47 AM~3718118
> *That Duece looks sick!! The mural looks tight!! Did you use that copy stuff because it looks amazingly real. :thumbsup:
> *


it's a decal yea...


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

just what my wife will let me keep in the house! I have 5 boxes of nothing but models


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

wow, 5 boxes!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah most of it is dub city west coast choppers shit like that but my wife only allows me that one self an thats it since in my garage sits my real hobby but anyway im really into these lowrider die cast model kits there very fun to build.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice display case 1ofaknd


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Aug 30 2005, 04:10 PM~3721827
> *just what my wife will let me keep in the house! I have 5 boxes of nothing but models
> *


I have the same 63 impala :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

woo hoo!


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is my 1964 Impala - Plastic Creations M.C.C. Seattle/ Tacoma


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 2 2005, 04:51 PM~3742210
> *woo hoo!
> *


Thats crazy, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 2 2005, 04:51 PM~3742210
> *woo hoo!
> *


nice job!


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2005, 08:42 PM~3743013
> *nice job!
> *


I second that....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 2 2005, 04:51 PM~3742210
> *woo hoo!
> *


That is so cool!!! Damn, I wish I had more time I want to do something like that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2005, 09:42 PM~3743013
> *nice job!
> *


thanks man.

few things i did-

*scratchbuilt real wood floor, each slat is a seperate piece of wood
*scratched desk with glass front display
*scratched pegboards on the wall


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## supragold (Jan 5, 2005)

i kno im an amatuer and i dont put much money and time into mine but here are a few. they are old cuz i broek my camera liek a yr ago and most the wagon got busted. tell me what u guys think.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats cool man, thanks for the pic!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 2 2005, 11:51 PM~3742210
> *woo hoo!
> *


damn... how do you begin something like that.. :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 4 2005, 02:41 AM~3748664
> *damn... how do you begin something like that..  :0
> *


start with sheets of plastic..and just keep going!


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=265183]


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 4 2005, 02:23 PM~3749298
> *start with sheets of plastic..and just keep going!
> *


thanks.. can you be more specific.. like a link to a site...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 4 2005, 03:29 PM~3750770
> *thanks.. can you be more specific.. like a link to a site...
> *


for what exactly?


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 4 2005, 02:43 PM~3750822
> *for what exactly?
> *


I think he is refering to the plastic sheets....

You can use Styrene sheets.....everything is hand made.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://www.plastruct.com/


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

none of these cars are mine, but i did take the pictures..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

those engines look so sweet on those muscle cars


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 7 2005, 05:17 AM~3766750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok who knows about this model?... promo?... wut year is it?.. :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 7 2005, 06:28 PM~3766805
> *ok who knows about this model?... promo?... wut year is it?..  :0
> *


Looks like a 70 to me? :dunno:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

69-70. damn i want one of those!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

NOT TO LOOK OR SOUND LIKE A DUMB ASS BUT WHATS $50,000


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 7 2005, 12:57 PM~3769575
> *NOT TO LOOK OR SOUND LIKE A DUMB ASS BUT WHATS $50,000
> *


I saw that at that car show in Ontario California a couple of years back
I think it belongs to Jay holt.
its just part of the diorama, kind of like a real car.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 7 2005, 08:05 PM~3772789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That has to be the coolest model...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

one of mine :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my other half get's down too...both the pink and the gold one in the background..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

that escalade is sick


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3773006
> *that escalade is sick
> *


same dude built that and that caddy...shame i don't have a better picture of it. maybe i'll catch him at the next show


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 8 2005, 02:21 AM~3772965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


plzz tell me u took closer picks of that monte on the turn-table in the background?... ooh n yea the trailer in these pics is tyte...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Unbelievable creations!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 9 2005, 08:19 PM~3785254
> *plzz tell me u took closer picks of that monte on the turn-table in the background?... ooh n yea the trailer in these pics is tyte...
> *


nah, sure didn't. it wasn't anything special anyways


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Wow, nice pics, amazing detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 7 2005, 07:20 PM~3772958
> *my other half get's down too...both the pink and the gold one in the background..
> 
> 
> ...


how many models you got?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2005, 03:18 PM~3787651
> *nah, sure didn't. it wasn't anything special anyways
> *


ill take ur werd for it...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:13 PM~3788151
> *how many models you got?
> *


a room full :biggrin:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

heres a couple new ones of mine plus i just finished my monte will post pics of it tommerrew

[attachmentid=272900]
[attachmentid=272901]
[attachmentid=272902]


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2005, 05:35 PM~3789483
> *a room full :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 




























wont be long now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what is this...jetta lowrider?? lmfao


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2005, 09:22 AM~3797698
> *what is this...jetta lowrider?? lmfao
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make that, or is that the one from fast and the furious?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Sep 12 2005, 03:26 PM~3799140
> *Did you make that, or is that the one from fast and the furious?
> *


no..there is not a jetta kit available that i know of. the one i have is resin


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 7 2005, 01:30 PM~3769865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Uh oh, lloks like I better start saving up now...



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3794667
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BumperKit (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3794667
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn tease.......you know you wont be selling these......


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i wish i had model car money... i bought a caddy from scalelows.... that was a must have....... (CLEARS THROAT>>> AHEMfreedaytonsCOUGH) so anyways good shyz to all u modelereres


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

TTT for MRHOPPER


----------



## draggindakota (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 19 2005, 06:38 PM~3294442
> *
> *


Damn thats a tight lac. Where can I get a kit for that body style? I've looked on ebay, and tower hobbies.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

not a car but i had to post it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats a nice and clean build bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

And a few more


































I know I already posted these before, but I accidentally deleted all my pics from Photobucket, so I figured I'd repost them.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

http://daytonipms.com/Walks/EnterpriseModel/enterprise.htm


check that shit out that's alot of skills right there son


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=304229]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 8 2005, 10:06 AM~3965652
> *Here's a few of mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need that 73 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Oct 8 2005, 09:36 PM~3968076
> *[attachmentid=304229]
> *


didn't i see that green regal on ebay?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Oct 9 2005, 03:36 AM~3968076
> *[attachmentid=304229]
> *


 looks like i inspired some one ... does it have a sunroof? 

:biggrin: looking good chevy rida


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i think i need to find the right size tires for this .... its about the only thing left .. after that every thing else comes easy, well and to add the correct barrels for the tires .. 

i might even think about adding a big hole in a big car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 8 2005, 10:06 AM~3965652
> *Here's a few of mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thems all clean ass hell. Very nice job :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 8 2005, 04:24 PM~3966976
> *lol
> *



Ha Ha that funny as hell. She done and wrecked her shit. LOL


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

click her for just some of my models


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

WELL THIS ARE MY PICS, GOT SOME MORE MAYBE LATER ...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im not sure how to fill about this model lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not a big Elco fan but I love that purple Elco with the LS front...it's the best! :thumbsup: I need one!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 15 2005, 10:37 AM~4005262
> *im not sure how to fill about this model lol :biggrin:
> *



The elks back then would have looked more likea 64 Chevelle..

but that's cool anyways..


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 15 2005, 07:49 AM~4005296
> *
> The elks back then would have looked more likea 64 Chevelle..
> 
> ...


str8 up  need's some d'z though :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i can picture some center gold d'z on here :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

those look like my friend Albert Wallace's models, he does some clean work, I think he has a couple lows mixed in there


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

wut the hell? does it come with an escalade on 24s?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think he's just playing along like it was a real car


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 15 2005, 01:50 PM~4006551
> *wut the hell? does it come with an escalade on 24s?
> *


 :0 holy shit i didn't even see that, that's crazy he probally got a real car like that but still way to much


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 15 2005, 01:28 PM~4006495
> *those look like my friend Albert Wallace's models, he does some clean work, I think he has a couple lows mixed in there
> *


oh shit it is i just noticed the name lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

space age pimpin' :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I want that 68! :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 16 2005, 11:22 AM~4010189
> *space age pimpin' :dunno:
> *


lol :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

This 58' used alot of foil..lol :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 16 2005, 12:21 PM~4010429
> *This 58' used alot of foil..lol :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn very nice and clean :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ladyztouch (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 16 2005, 12:35 PM~4010487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: realy nice :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great topic!!! :thumbsup: Keep em coming!


----------



## lucio (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Jun 5 2005, 07:19 AM~3226301
> *no it didn't.
> fucking blue bird over gross green color :ugh:
> *


 i think it looks good homie .keep on building bro by the way heres a pic of my 57 whattha think.


----------



## lucio (May 9, 2005)

thought id get a couple more pix in for the hell of it....


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a few of mine project. page lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

new release next month...H2. has the same wheels as the escalade. I'd imagine it's very similar to the cadillac kit too :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

january is gonna bring a few new versions of the metal body impala's...looks pretty cool


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 20 2005, 11:04 AM~4038134
> *january is gonna bring a few new versions of the metal body impala's...looks pretty cool
> 
> 
> ...


I saw those at Hobby Lobby. They come with two sets of wheels. Wires and Bling-Bling wheels.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 20 2005, 01:43 PM~4038953
> *I saw those at Hobby Lobby. They come with two sets of wheels. Wires and Bling-Bling wheels.
> *


really? they aren't due out until january of 06'


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

maybe it was these you seen? they are currently available


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I will post this here...There are a couple of intersting kits that I see.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

CUTLASS!! damn man its bout time. first the caddy now the cutlass. hopefully fleetwoods towncars and monte ls's are soon to come.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Aaahhh...finally a Cuttie!! :biggrin: By the way..the Caddy does it mean it comes in plastic also??? It doesn't say metal body... :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 20 2005, 12:07 PM~4039505
> *Aaahhh...finally a Cuttie!! :biggrin: By the way..the Caddy does it mean it comes in plastic also??? It doesn't say metal body... :0
> *


shit i hope so. but maybe just a different coloe scheme. the cutlass is gonna be clean!!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Oct 20 2005, 12:16 PM~4039150
> *I think I will post this here...There are a couple of intersting kits that I see.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


link?


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Here is where I got the info from...Prices and release dates are in there also.


New Kit Announcements...


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT A CUTLAS!!!!! Finaly!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

caddy in PLASTIC!!!! :biggrin: GO TO THE LINK AND READ.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 20 2005, 12:48 PM~4038979
> *maybe it was these you seen? they are currently available
> 
> 
> ...


yea those..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 02:52 PM~4040434
> *caddy in PLASTIC!!!! :biggrin: GO TO THE LINK AND READ.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 02:52 PM~4040434
> *caddy in PLASTIC!!!! :biggrin: GO TO THE LINK AND READ.
> *


I saw that too! HELL YEAH! Maybe we'll get the Cutlass in plastic in the next couple years!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

reading the link, since the Cadillac diecast sold pretty well, they made the jump to plastic. Sounds like I was wrong about how things were run. Be sure to scoop up the Cuttys, and maybe they'll do the same. I had thought the regular roof SS might have been modified permanently into the Aerocoupe, but it looks like it's coming back!

It's a good day for lowriders. I plan on writing a letter thanking them for their support of our line of hobby

Revell-Monogram, LLC
725 Landwehr Rd.
Northbrook, IL 60062


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

They don't have an email addy?? :biggrin: Cool thing, I will hit em up also.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 21 2005, 08:59 AM~4044972
> *They don't have an email addy?? :biggrin: Cool thing, I will hit em up also.
> *



afraid not, they didn't list one in thier contact info.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

finally a cutlass to bad i don't have that front end though


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 21 2005, 09:31 AM~4044236
> *reading the link, since the Cadillac diecast sold pretty well, they made the jump to plastic.  Sounds like I was wrong about how things were run.  Be sure to scoop up the Cuttys, and maybe they'll do the same.  I had thought the regular roof SS might have been modified permanently into the Aerocoupe, but it looks like it's coming back!
> 
> It's a good day for lowriders.  I plan on writing a letter thanking them for their support of our line of hobby
> ...


throw in some suggestions for future kits.  ::cough:: fleetwood ::cough:: town car.  :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Oct 20 2005, 07:51 PM~4039823
> *Here is where I got the info from...Prices and release dates are in there also.
> New Kit Announcements...
> *


it says may ..that not ntil next year


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

misc..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

does it still have the metal axles?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 31 2005, 06:21 PM~4108819
> *does it still have the metal axles?
> *


yea


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 31 2005, 04:24 PM~4108834
> *yea
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 8 2005, 02:33 PM~2972705
> *and one of the little lolo's
> 
> 
> ...



Where can I buy this model from.............the mini Fleet Big Body..........black this like this one................PLEASE...let me know...............RO


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

walmart


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 1 2005, 10:40 AM~4113161
> *Where can I buy this model from.............the mini Fleet Big Body..........black this like this one................PLEASE...let me know...............RO
> *


yeah wallmart or from me all hooked up three mtr dancer  :biggrin: 

still available.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 1 2005, 04:06 PM~4114584
> *yeah wallmart or from me all hooked up three mtr dancer    :biggrin:
> 
> still available.
> *


how much?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 1 2005, 05:06 PM~4114584
> *yeah wallmart or from me all hooked up three mtr dancer    :biggrin:
> 
> still available.
> *



I have this exact lifted car...lol... I want a working model also.......whats your price bro?........INTERESTED

Best wishes..................RO


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1962 impala hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 2 2005, 04:42 PM~4122678
> *ttt
> *


wtf it was already at the top :twak:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 2 2005, 05:37 PM~4122632
> *1962 impala hardtop  :biggrin:
> *



damnnnn :0 :0 lets see some engine piks!


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=338857]
[attachmentid=338858]


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=338864]
[attachmentid=338867]
[attachmentid=338871]













:guns: *CANT BREAK A HUSTLAZ SPIRIT* :machinegun:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=338907]
[attachmentid=338876]
[attachmentid=338873] 

SITTIN' SIDE WAYS ON DAT 3 WHEEL MOTION
[attachmentid=338875]


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

CHEVY S10 (added:lambo doorz, flipped hood, spinnerz, lowered)
[attachmentid=338880]
CHEVY S10 (added: 1 screen, 4 amps, extra speaker, hydraulic pump)
[attachmentid=338882]











*IF U AINT GOIN TO DO IT RIGHT DONT DO IT AT ALL* :twak:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ^ yup you shouldnt do it at all


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

if u wanna get adjustable axles on a dub city car all you do is take the brakes off and you will see that there are two extra holes

this does work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

thats what i did to my escalade

front up and ass down

it would look bad ass on that s-10


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

http://ridersclothing.com/images/600_PINKS.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Oct 20 2005, 02:16 PM~4039150
> *I think I will post this here...There are a couple of intersting kits that I see.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its a good day for building model....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

MY 96 CIVIC VERT


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here's my 64 chevy truck i'm new here but i'm going to try to build this when i have time :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 6 2005, 03:24 AM~4147217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ^ yup you shouldnt do it at all
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: exactly!! i think we have another beerat


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

here my 64 truck


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 27 2005, 06:58 PM~4286126
> *here my 64 truck
> *


wit pascos :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

HERE IS MINE ITS UNDER CONSTRUCTION(THIS IS A PIC OF WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE)


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

78 el co'


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Nov 27 2005, 01:03 AM~4283475
> *here's my 64 chevy truck i'm new here but i'm going to try to build this when i have time :biggrin:
> *


its about time u got ur ass back in the game,freddy :thumbsup: im almost ready to shoot ur wagon....gotta wet sand it next


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

i notice a lot of diecast cars with just different wheels, do you guys ever really modify them???


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT.. some old builds.. come on builders keep this shyt alive!!... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

god damn that montes raw!! lol i still think its one of ur best, if not the best. but u still need to blak wash them grillesss :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Opened up a new album for my club, I can't post pics though since it's free.

http://public.fotki.com/DenverAutoModelers/


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

misc. shots.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my flipper and my street car (notice the truucha video at work on the bottom)


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin: 

can you do a video.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 12 2005, 10:42 AM~4388679
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> can you do a video.
> *


i dont have anything available to do a video


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

too bad I would have love to see it going thru the moves
some guy at the show on sunday had a couple
that would hop front. and lift the rear till the car was standing straight up
looked cool.


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

ass draggin


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lowriders misc shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

low rods
































drag
































All I have good or bad


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a few pics from my "menace" albums...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that '60! ^


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

for 408nut

I'm sorry to say that I haven't built a whole lot, but I've definately stockpiled enough to last a lifetime.

65 Bonney


















replaced the one peice chassis with a more detailed one from the 70 Impala


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I like Bonnevilles, longer and lower than Impalas


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 ... dont worry it aint mine..


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 13 2005, 01:57 AM~4393471
> *low rods
> 
> 
> ...


they looks nice homes


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 10:15 PM~4401257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    i think i have a new favorite car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Dec 21 2005, 06:17 PM~4455287
> *they looks  nice homes
> *


Thanks man, you got some nice shit too man!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 15 2005, 04:52 PM~4408017
> *I like Bonnevilles, longer and lower than Impalas
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats awesome!! anymore pics??


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 9 2005, 10:29 AM~3248848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were did you find this pic ......IT is from a former JUICED member in h-town.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Dec 23 2005, 07:42 PM~4469501
> *wow, thats awesome!! anymore pics??
> *


http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...968_bonneville/


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 14 2005, 08:52 PM~4408017
> *I like Bonnevilles, longer and lower than Impalas
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro thats hella tight....looks hella real bro  :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks, I was real proud of my photo skills that day


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TexasSwangaz_@Nov 5 2005, 11:48 PM~4147030
> *CHEVY S10 (added:lambo doorz, flipped hood, spinnerz, lowered)
> 
> CHEVY S10 (added: 1 screen, 4 amps, extra speaker, hydraulic pump)
> ...


funny you should say that :angry:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 just fuckin around..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

^^^^ like the black wheels


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

I know its not a model but i put in some work on these chrome grafix


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Something different I haven't seen any one build one of these yet. I had the Tovar's bomb in mind when I built this one.


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Heres a 59'


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

another :biggrin:


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a 58' :0


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

my 68'


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Top Up Yeah.!


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

My 66' :0


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

:biggrin: My 49'


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Another.


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

My Dream...................... :biggrin:


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Last one for today. Tune in tomorrow for the imports. :biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

sum of mine


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn.. erybody has some clean ass builds.. whut do we have in da werks?..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TIGHT RIDES NEW EMPIRE!! THE 8 IS THE METAL KIT RIGHT? LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

who built dat black bubble impala?.. those r some big ass gucci patterns.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks models IV life yeah its a metal kit looks cool huh.! :biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

1 of my favorite builds :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Empire Prez._@Jan 19 2006, 01:28 PM~4659403
> *:biggrin: Thanks models IV life yeah its a metal kit looks cool huh.! :biggrin:
> *


yup. I'm waiting for chrome to come back so I can finish mine.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jan 19 2006, 09:51 PM~4659554
> *1 of my favorite builds  :biggrin:
> *


is dat build urz?.. any more pics?.. da color is tyte..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those are some tight ass diecast.


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 19 2006, 02:01 PM~4659634
> *is dat build urz?.. any more pics?.. da color is tyte..
> *


yea its mine. thanks.


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

my elc i made about a months ago


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Those are some big rims


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

looin good homies


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jan 20 2006, 06:40 PM~4669566
> *looin good homies
> *


shit, that last ones crazy


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Look what I found:









http://images5.fotki.com/v61/photos/1/1103...6caprice-vi.jpg








http://images5.fotki.com/v61/photos/1/1103...24/gseed-vi.jpg


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 12 2006, 08:05 AM~4832239
> *Look what I found:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...sick paint. :0


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy: 

the female half of scale lows is taking on a new build


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't wait to see it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well she got it painted...










kandy lime gold over a planet green base, with a snow white pearl top. when the clear goes on, ice green pearl will be mixed in


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

How much did you charge her to paint it???..lolol Just bullshitting bro.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 10 2006, 09:36 PM~5022535
> *How much did you charge her to paint it???..lolol  Just bullshitting bro.
> *


she painted that shit, lol. not too bad for only using the airbrush a couple times before.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 05:23 PM~5021450
> *well she got it painted...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks goooood!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the ice pearl looks killer...really sets it off. we'll have to get some outside pics tomorrow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oooooohhhhhhh.... that is so pretty.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 09:26 PM~5023199
> *the ice pearl looks killer...really sets it off. we'll have to get some outside pics tomorrow
> *


is that Urethane clear?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 10:26 PM~5023199
> *the ice pearl looks killer...really sets it off. we'll have to get some outside pics tomorrow
> *


That is badass! Gonna be done by March 25th?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2006, 12:14 AM~5023543
> *That is badass! Gonna be done by March 25th?
> *


i dunno..i doubt it. IPMS show right? doubt i'll make it, been working like crazy lately. i even forgot to reserve a vendor spot like i planned on, lol. 

but the HMCA show for sure..may 6th :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 11 2006, 12:02 AM~5023449
> *is that Urethane clear?
> *


yes, all House of Kolor urethane paint and clear


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 11:19 PM~5023579
> *i dunno..i doubt it. IPMS show right? doubt i'll make it, been working like crazy lately. i even forgot to reserve a vendor spot like i planned on, lol.
> 
> but the HMCA show for sure..may 6th  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah, I forgot about the HMCA show. I'll definetly be at both. My daughter wants to come with me to the IPMS show, she wants to enter her pink Monte. But I don't know if taking her will be a good idea, she's only 5, and she tends to get restless.

That sucks that you won't be at IPMS. I plan on being a little more awake at this one than I was at the Circle City show. I worked a 14 hour shift before I came to that one. I was there, but I wasn't "there". :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2006, 12:30 AM~5023644
> *Oh yeah, I forgot about the HMCA show. I'll definetly be at both. My daughter wants to come with me to the IPMS show, she wants to enter her pink Monte. But I don't know if taking her will be a good idea, she's only 5, and she tends to get restless.
> 
> That sucks that you won't be at IPMS. I plan on being a little more awake at this one than I was at the Circle City show. I worked a 14 hour shift before I came to that one. I was there, but I wasn't "there". :biggrin:
> *


yea, little kids aren't exactly "model friendly" sometimes, lol. But they usually have a lot of vendors at ipms...should be able to pull a nice score


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 11:32 PM~5023653
> *yea, little kids aren't exactly "model friendly" sometimes, lol.  But they usually have a lot of vendors at ipms...should be able to pull a nice score
> *


LOL, I'm not really worried about her being model friendly, she knows not to touch daddys models, so I think we'll be alright on that. I'm just worried about her whining about being there all day. That, and she refuses to use public restrooms.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2006, 12:39 AM~5023672
> *LOL, I'm not really worried about her being model friendly, she knows not to touch daddys models, so I think we'll be alright on that. I'm just worried about her whining about being there all day. That, and she refuses to use public restrooms.
> *


lol, sounds like my lady right there! lol. she's the same way


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 11:49 PM~5023730
> *lol, sounds like my lady right there! lol.  she's the same way
> *


Yeah, she gets it from her mom.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2006, 12:51 AM~5023744
> *Yeah, she gets it from her mom.
> *


women :uh: go figure :biggrin: lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

my ol lady knows better, she'll use the public shitter or outside by the tree. Makes no nevermind to me. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Oohoo...that paintjob looks tight!! I'm a sucker for the green...but than again who isn't ...hehehe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats tight homie that your lady is into this little sport. Shit my ex all she did talk shit about my real car and club and my models. BITCH!!!! lol. Hey keeps us out of trouble right??? I'd rather be home building than at the bar getting fucked up. Well sometimes I need a beer!! lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

dat trokita is clean as fuk.. den i noticed da whips in da background.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## itzmishka9 (Jan 3, 2004)

here's a little civic to pickup conversion uffin: i lost the trunk and hood so..


----------



## itzmishka9 (Jan 3, 2004)

little more civic... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itzmishka9_@Mar 12 2006, 08:55 PM~5036208
> *little more civic... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm not into tuners but those are tight!! look very real.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

Who makes this kit?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a dark blue promo. If I find it you interested?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Mar 13 2006, 12:19 AM~5037583
> *Who makes this kit?
> *


I think the Motorworks cheap kits at walmart has one of those.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Mar 13 2006, 12:19 AM~5037583
> *Who makes this kit?
> *


[attachmentid=499645]
[attachmentid=499646]
[attachmentid=499647]


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 01:05 AM~5037763
> *[attachmentid=499645]
> [attachmentid=499646]
> [attachmentid=499647]
> *


No thanks, I'm looking for one that has the small air vents at the bottom of the body like in the pic.

[attachmentid=499651]

Just like my real Camaro, too...


[attachmentid=499652]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

might help if you say what year you want


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 10:05 AM~5037763
> *[attachmentid=499645]
> *


how much you want for that, i'm interested.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 13 2006, 08:01 AM~5038425
> *might help if you say what year you want
> *


Well, mine is a '91 RS. So, somewhere around there?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a real '91 RS, with barrel cabs, FAST!!!! any RS has the vents in the ground effects kit.


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 09:31 AM~5038744
> *I had a real '91 RS, with barrel cabs, FAST!!!! any RS has the vents in the ground effects kit.
> *


I knew that. But not all RS's have them in the front air dam piece


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

AMT makes a 92 promo with vents like that


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5038809
> *AMT makes a 92 promo with vents like that
> *


coo, do you know where I can get one?


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

why yes, I do, starts with E, ends in Bay


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 13 2006, 10:29 AM~5039098
> *why yes, I do, starts with E, ends in Bay
> *


oh yea, duh!....lmao


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Last week's meeting. One lowrider on page 2

http://public.fotki.com/DenverAutoModelers/march_meeting/


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn server


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Heres mine 06 Mustang 








Its not clearcoated yet bit ill spry it today.

Im going to use these wheels 








As you can see the wing is gone :cheesy: (i hate wings)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint job on that Mustang!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice stang.it has a Chip Foose feel to it.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank ya its btw my first airbrush work on an Model.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2006, 10:54 AM~5045153
> *nice stang.it has a Chip Foose feel to it.
> *


x2. really nice. where could i pik up one of those kits, they look like pretty cool builds.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

revell, wing shaved too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OH HELL YEA, I FOUND THESE BADD AZZ RIDES IN THE NNL WEST WEBSITE, FROM THE *MAN HIMSELF*, THE ACTUAL TOP WINNER OF THE 2006 SHOW, HERE'S SOME COOL ASS PICS, HOPE YOU ENJOY  

*THE BIGGEST COMEBACK OF THE CENTURY IS COMING SOON!!!*


OH HELL YEA, CANT WAIT FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 20 2006, 05:57 PM~5088838
> *OH HELL YEA, I FOUND THESE BADD AZZ RIDES IN THE NNL WEST WEBSITE, FROM THE MAN HIMSELF, THE ACTUAL TOP WINNER OF THE 2006 SHOW, HERE'S SOME COOL ASS PICS, HOPE YOU ENJOY
> 
> THE BIGGEST COMEBACK OF THE CENTURY IS COMING SOON!!!
> ...


ooooo :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 20 2006, 06:15 PM~5088907
> *ooooo :0
> *


X2 badass shit.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

40,606 VIEWS LAST NITE OF A TRUE WINNER, TODAY=40,718 VIEWS....

SPEECHLESS :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


*BIG FISH IN A LITTLE POND WITH LITTLE GUPPIES*

EXCEPT FOR THE COOL HOMIES THAT GIVE PROPS TO MY BIG HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 21 2006, 01:54 PM~5093684
> *40,606 VIEWS LAST NITE OF A TRUE WINNER, TODAY=40,718 VIEWS....
> 
> SPEECHLESS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


WHATS UP PLAYBOY.....THAT YOUR BOMBITA?....& THE REST OF THEM YOURS?...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

highridah.nice stang.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 21 2006, 01:29 PM~5093752
> *WHATS UP PLAYBOY.....THAT YOUR BOMBITA?....& THE REST OF THEM YOURS?...
> *


HEY HOMIE, PROGRESS IS GOOD  

NAH, THE BOMBITA AND THE REST BELONGS TO MY BIG HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 21 2006, 02:49 PM~5093834
> *HEY HOMIE, PROGRESS IS GOOD
> 
> NAH, THE BOMBITA AND THE REST BELONGS TO MY BIG HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2006, 01:45 PM~5093809
> *highridah.nice stang.
> *


  you have to say that after i paint it


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 21 2006, 12:54 PM~5093684
> *40,606 VIEWS LAST NITE OF A TRUE WINNER, TODAY=40,718 VIEWS....
> 
> SPEECHLESS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


when you gonna hook it up with one of those MKs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 21 2006, 01:54 PM~5093684
> *40,606 VIEWS LAST NITE OF A TRUE WINNER, TODAY=40,718 VIEWS....
> 
> SPEECHLESS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


those pics aren't that new


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Veterano, big mike que no?? Do you know anything about the so cal classic? Someone had mentioned that it was in the hands of some new gente and it was going to be at a new location. I haven't heard anything new though..Anyone know if the show has been canned for good?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 21 2006, 02:51 PM~5094241
> *Hey Veterano, big mike que no?? Do you know anything about the so cal classic? Someone had mentioned that it was in the hands of some new gente and it was going to be at a new location. I haven't heard anything new though..Anyone know if the show has been canned for good?
> *


HEY, WAT UP HOMIE, YEA, I HEARD THE SAME THING TOO, I'LL FOR SURE LOOK INTO THAT, NOW THAT WAS A SHOW THAT I REALLY MISS AND PISSED OFF ALOT OF HATERS,LMFAO :uh:  AHH, THE GOOD OLD DAYS , BUT I'LL LOOK INTO THAT


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey! That's that stuff you can get and smoke legally in every coffeeshop over here.... :biggrin:


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

not over here  still smokin :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

From early 90s....


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 10 2006, 11:20 AM~5213606
> *Hey! That's that stuff you can get and smoke  legally in every coffeeshop over here.... :biggrin:
> *


pshh way to rub it in. :biggrin:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like the stuff the police gave to me yesterday


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Apr 11 2006, 11:29 AM~5219781
> *Looks like the stuff the police gave to me yesterday
> *


cool ass police then!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Aug 30 2006, 09:23 AM~6072449
> *TTT..
> *



Damn, Cadi. Glad to hear from ya. Everything going alright?? Hows the baby doing?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 31 2006, 10:49 AM~6078061
> *Damn, Cadi.  Glad to hear from ya. Everything going alright?? Hows the baby doing?
> *


erything is str8 homie.. click the link at the bottom of my sig.. its a link to my myspace profile..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Apr 9 2005, 12:17 PM~2976257
> *COUPLE OF MYNE, RIV, IMPALA, BOMB TRUCK, AND EXTREME BODY DTOPPED TRUCK
> *



looks like a little kid got into someone's models and fucked em all up!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@May 5 2005, 04:34 PM~3100689
> *ok here  we go one more just for fun
> 
> 
> ...



that is nice man! too bad after all the cutting, hinging and shit there is so much apple peel. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 7 2005, 12:11 PM~3108743
> *:cheesy:
> *



that is tight


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 7 2005, 12:45 PM~3108843
> *:cheesy:
> *



damn you keep showing models like this, i might have to step it up some lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 8 2005, 12:41 AM~3110430
> *:cheesy:
> *



beautiful cut works and imagination bro! get that peel worked on and you got a show winner!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mastodon_@May 8 2005, 10:35 AM~3111053
> *here's a rat truck i made today and another pic of my firebird
> *



no offense man, i think you are building and you will learn and that is great. i have to be honest thought or lies will only make you create more shitty models. i realize i don't know you and i have no idea how long you have been building.....but my advice to you is "models built in one day never look nice". i like your attitude and commend you on that showing the models you did among these others here.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2005, 04:51 PM~3250199
> *damn, some of those are old ass pics.
> 
> Not a car, but my buddy Mike scratchbuilt all this
> ...



lmao! man that kicks ass! i never thought of that, but that is fuckin sweet!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

heres on of my first rides years ago.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks really good for years ago! what did ya use on the seats? it's nice to see a 64 in stock.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

its flat red with patterned decals.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 02:52 AM~7051982
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



why? Got one to add? 


clean you pms out hoe. :0 :0


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2006, 10:59 AM~5031570
> *:biggrin:
> *


dam that looks just like conrads truck.the detail is crazy.u model builders are the shit.and have alot of patience


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 10:14 PM~7077305
> *dam that looks just like conrads truck.the detail is crazy.u model builders are the shit.and have alot of patience
> *


dont say that, now ur gonna have some of these lil fuck really thinkin they are "the shit"


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

im 33 homie and i know i dont have the patience.these builders deserve props. i give them credit......shit i want to just buy some of there shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 10:24 PM~7077423
> *im 33 homie and i know i dont have the patience.these builders deserve props.let it go to there heads i give them credit......shit i want to just buy some of there shit.
> *


some will sell it too... mitch has a bad ass 1 of a kind custom build rc hopper, he's sellin... take a look at it in the randum shit post... built by jevries, wont be another one like it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 11:24 PM~7077423
> *im 33 homie and i know i dont have the patience.these builders deserve props.let it go to there heads i give them credit......shit i want to just buy some of there shit.
> *


everthing has a price


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 10 2006, 10:20 AM~5213606
> *Hey! That's that stuff you can get and smoke  legally in every coffeeshop over here.... :biggrin:
> *




u seem to know a lil sumthin about that is that how u build your models :roflmao:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

i just would like some shit to sit on the china hutch,or im thinkn of buying a glass case.i have all the dubs they go in the garage,got yhose malibu lo los they are clean. but i would like some of my cars and trucks to be models.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

this is my latest ride can someone hook this up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 10:29 PM~7077480
> *i just would like some shit to sit on the china hutch,or im thinkn of buying a glass case.i have all the dubs they go in the garage,got yhose malibu lo los they are clean.  but i would like some of my cars and trucks to be models.
> *


hit up 1ofakind. hes always down to sell... or www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 10:33 PM~7077524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that mikes old car?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh never mind. it isnt


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

nah homie its almost done,from junk to this.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 24 2007, 10:35 PM~7077555
> *nah homie its almost done,from junk to this.
> *


bad ass ride, im sure someone would be down to hook ya up with a model of ur car... ryan 1ofakind does shit like that, theres a few others, but theyll post if they wanna do it


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

THANX I GOT AT HIM ALREADY.


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 31 2006, 09:11 AM~6078724
> *that is nice man! too bad after all the cutting, hinging and shit there is so much apple peel.  :0
> *



NICE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## badboycustoms07 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice so far


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badboycustoms07_@May 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7936682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


since you're using photobucket just click the "IMG" tag under the pic and copy then paste when you reply.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

76' glasshouse


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 19 2007, 01:41 PM~7936928
> *76' glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WTF


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

sup guys... :wave: heres one im working on right now been workin on it for about 2 weeks still have alot of work to do :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## ntapia (Nov 13, 2007)

i want to get a 87 monte carlo ls en for a model car can somebody tell me where i can buy it thanks


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 26 2008, 02:56 PM~9790495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the rims from the caddy lowrider kit??

They look good!!!!


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey bro,ntapia,you can get 78 MC ls look up any hobby stores online,you will find some,goodluck...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 19 2007, 02:41 PM~7936928
> *76' glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS IS MY 1/16TH SCALE BABY!! MORE TO COME FOR THE BEAST IN THE WORKS!!      








AND THE NEXT GENERATION OF M.C.B.A./SO CAL INC. SHOW STOPPER!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 17 2008, 09:54 AM~10888018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that truck is like a drug i can't get enough

and that blazer will be fuckin sick right? LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS BRO!! I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! I STILL LOOK AT IT IN THE DISPLAY CASE AND STAIR FOR TIMES ON END AT IT!! THE BLAZER WILL BE ONE TO BEAT!  BETWEEN BIGGS AND I WE HAVE ALOT TO DO FOR NEXT YEARS NNL AND THIS YEARS OCTOBER NNL IN TELEDO, OHIO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well hell if yall gonna go al the way to ohio why not go to kansas for the heartland nats?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL, NOW ON MY TABLE FOR REPAIRS IS MY FULL CUSTOM BAGGED 1976 SCOTTSDALE FLEETSIDE TRUCK. IT MADE THE LOW RIDER BIKE MAGAZINE A FEW YEARS AGO, MY NEPHEW GRABBED IT FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE DISPLAY CASE'S THAT I HAD STACKED UP. IT WAS AT THE VERY BOTTOM AND HE PULLED IT OUT OF THE CASE AND TRYED PUSHING IT, IT BROKE INTO A MILLION PIECE'S AND THEY FOUND HIM IN MY ROOM REALLLL QUIET LIKE TRYING TO HIDE IT UNDER MY BED! THEY GRABBED HIS ASS OUT OF THIER AND WAITED FOR ME TO GET HOME. THE ENTIRE HOUSE CAME OUT TO TELL ME IT WAS AN ACCIDENT AND THEY DON'T KNOW HOW HE GOT IN! BUT THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE AND WERE IT'S AT FOR NOW! BUT NOT FOR LONG


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 18 2008, 01:05 AM~10895012
> *well hell if yall gonna go al the way to ohio why not go to kansas for the heartland nats?
> *


GETTING THE TIME TO GO IS THE ISSUE! BUT THIERS NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 I HAVE A REAL GOOD FRIEND THAT OWNS A HOTEL IN LYONS KANSAS AND HE WOULD LIKE TO HOST A SHOW AT HIS PROPPERTY SO IF YOU NEED A PLACE TO HOLD A SHOW, JUST PM ME AND I'LL GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER  IT'S CALLED "LYCAN HOTEL" IT'S THE ONLY HOTEL IN THE STATE WITH A CASINO IN THE BASEMENT THAT IS LEGAL!! :biggrin:  JUST THINK OF A SHOW THIER AND A $$$$$CASINO$$$$$$ TO BOOT AND A LONG BAR AND RESTURANT!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

BRO WERE CAN I PICK UP ONE OF THOSE TRUCKS???????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THE BED WE CAST AND THIER $25.00 CASTED WITH THE TAILGATE BUT YOU HAVE TO CUT THE BED DOWN THE MIDDLE AND MAKE IT TO FIT THE BODY OF THE TRUCKS


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

is any one sellin a 98-02 towncar model or knows where i can get one( pm me )thanks......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 19 2007, 01:41 PM~7936928
> *76' glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


Man you fucked me up with this Big Chevy. I never seen that year done
with so much detail...I have 5 or six g-house models i will post soon.
what did the under carraige come from......? it had to pieces of many other models
(frame and all)


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

the suspension looks like it came from a monte carlo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE IS THE UPDATE ON MY 63 LOW ROD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 12 2009, 05:48 PM~12683635
> *HERE IS THE UPDATE ON MY 63 LOW ROD
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looking good bro!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

another project on its way!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 31 2009, 11:40 PM~13450506
> *another project on its way!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO!! I ALWAYS LIKE THAT BODY STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

I have this Modle to show :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2009, 04:09 AM~13812441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheels are nice. where u got em from


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2009, 07:11 AM~13812445
> *
> 
> 
> ...





i want these wheels bro, how much lol :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 7 2009, 10:10 AM~13814423
> *wheels are nice. where u got em from
> *


they are hoppin hydros ill have to see if i got packagecant remember name


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2009, 10:12 AM~13814451
> *i want these wheels bro, how much lol :biggrin:
> *


i got another set to new :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2009, 06:28 PM~13818829
> *i got another set to new  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you!!! :biggrin: I've been looking for a set of those also.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2009, 05:28 PM~13818829
> *i got another set to new  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like ERIC's Wheels. I think there discontinued.

Name was FOUR YOU RIDE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13818829
> *i got another set to new  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






where you get them from willis :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 31 2009, 09:40 PM~13450506
> *another project on its way!!!
> 
> 
> ...


If some of you haven't seen yet, latest update on LETHAL WEAPON (as of 2 weeks ago). put aside, money is tight. only building with what i have.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I still lol every time I see this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13821625
> *where you get them from willis :biggrin:
> *


i think one was from 408models

and other was someone on here but cant remeber


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13821775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This Model is owned by a friend of mine M.Winkler from Kolone Germany !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 7 2009, 10:10 AM~13814423
> *wheels are nice. where u got em from
> *


 Hoppin Hydros

Monster 24's TORA Item # 558

:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13821625
> *where you get them from willis :biggrin:
> *



* Discontinued*


----------



## TDAIVC (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Apr 8 2005, 11:33 AM~2972705
> *and one of the little lolo's
> 
> 
> ...



Hey So How Can I Get One Of Those Lil Ones, In that Cadillac Model Or If Possible An Older Like 91 Fleetwood Model?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i might aswell get in on this. here are some of mine....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

What kind of ride is this? I like it!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2009, 03:38 AM~13834244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


70 buick


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 9 2009, 12:42 AM~13834269
> *70 buick
> *


Cool, I checked it out the Wildcat really nice, gonna get me one!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice models Guys.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 10 2009, 07:57 AM~13842614
> *Nice models Guys.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2009, 11:03 AM~14515910
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sweet stagea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Great stuff in here, 
Heres a few of my builds!


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok a few others Not Low Riders! but pretty Damn low! lol


























































33 Willys/Prowler


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 12 2009, 07:48 PM~12683635
> *HERE IS THE UPDATE ON MY 63 LOW ROD
> 
> 
> ...


HARD TO AMAGINE THAT AT ONE POINT I STARTED WITH THIS LOW ROD AND IT LOOKED LIKE THE PICTURES ABOVE :biggrin: AND NOW IT'S LOOKING LIKE THIS :biggrin: 

















































AND NOW IN MODEL CAR MAGAZINE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

this is the hardest thing i've done is make a metal model hopper i mean dont get me wrong i aint no jarvies but its cool. it hit 3 times bumper everytime but then the motor fried 18 votts an an elastic string. lmao heres the pix.... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 6 2009, 11:56 AM~14693955
> *this is the hardest thing i've done is make a metal model hopper i mean dont get me wrong i aint no jarvies but its cool. it hit 3 times bumper everytime but then the motor fried 18 votts an an elastic string. lmao heres the pix.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT! I like...but you already know that! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2009, 02:53 AM~13841226
> *Cool, I checked it out the Wildcat really nice, gonna get me one!
> *


It has a '66 Wildcat chassis, an engine bottom, & a molded hood that will need to be cut open if you want to drop an engine in it.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 6 2009, 02:56 PM~14693955
> *this is the hardest thing i've done is make a metal model hopper i mean dont get me wrong i aint no jarvies but its cool. it hit 3 times bumper everytime but then the motor fried 18 votts an an elastic string. lmao heres the pix.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thanks homie to tell you the truth you were my insperation lol NO **** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

one more i did in like 2 days lol check it tell me what you think...... its a big body caddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's a 1/20 i did for a "mini truckin" magazine build off


----------



## dr[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats too sick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's a monte that has been sittin 2 long! i need to finish it already, but here is it's loooong over due pics, waiting to be finished! has real velour inerior and mirrors in the door panels.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 9 2009, 01:55 AM~14714900
> *here's a monte that has been sittin 2 long! i need to finish it already, but here is it's loooong over due pics, waiting to be finished! has real velour inerior and mirrors in the door panels.
> 
> 
> ...



you want to sell it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 9 2009, 12:48 AM~14714867
> *here's a 1/20  i did for a "mini truckin" magazine build off
> 
> 
> ...


whered you get that grille??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2009, 10:06 PM~14719846
> *whered you get that grille??
> *





my guess is that its scratch built 



my guess is piano wire


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

GM Grill


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

one more i did :biggrin: A 72 old school chevy still im the making


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

im lookin for a airride setup any onw know where i can get one


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Question for you builders what do u guys use for the chrome on the bumpers, motor parts,susp parts.case Iam looking at some of these model and the chrome looks good.and what glue do u guys use


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 6 2009, 05:25 PM~15285897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT LOOKS VERY NICE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 6 2009, 07:34 PM~15285981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you could SWEAR this was real!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 6 2009, 04:34 PM~15285981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice tino  i got a get me one :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 6 2009, 08:02 PM~15286272
> *this is nice tino   i got a get me one  :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 8 2009, 03:56 PM~14712709
> *one more i did in like 2 days lol check it tell me what you think...... its a big body caddy.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i think thats a bad caddy :thumbsup: did u paint the frame with brush????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE FOR THE SOCALINC FABLAB :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like a real car in that first one Mike! lookin good as always!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15972911
> *looks like a real car in that first one Mike!  lookin good as always!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Some of my toys......


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 4 2010, 07:35 PM~16514916
> *Some of my toys......
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's alot of models


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope these are allowed


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Just keepin it simple til I know these are good to view............Thanks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

TTT.......... THINK WE NEED TO UPDATE THIS THREAD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

My 'Lethol Wepon' replica  













































http://www.layitlow.net/pic
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2ccc.jpg































































s/1007/5070600_2201[00].jpg[/img]


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

a few of mine


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE DOGG!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are some of my other rides i have, dont know if i have posted before but oh well,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 16 2010, 02:10 AM~18059432
> *Here are some of my other rides i have, dont know if i have posted before but oh well,
> 
> 
> ...


Al I can say is...


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

here r few of mine finished an few that r unfinished


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few of my older builds..

































































































































i better quit...only got like a few thousand more


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

R I P


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 66 In The Works









My 59 Elco On 13s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 07:04 PM~18407298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 09:04 PM~18407298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 16 2010, 09:33 AM~18061457
> *here r few of mine finished an few that r unfinished
> 
> 
> ...


me likes 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 16 2010, 12:33 PM~18062825
> *just a few of my older builds..
> 
> 
> ...


I like the paint and custom mod ideas.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THis is a dangerous thread! what ever happened to (Hoppingmad) 
and (Lowridertrike81) ?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

^ ^ that's a clean ride, Tonioseven


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 28 2010, 03:12 PM~18428828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea Eso, your plate decals are sick,by the way!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 28 2010, 03:28 PM~18428895
> *yea yea Eso, your plate decals are sick,by the way!
> *


thanks,theyre not decals i tried that route and didnt like they way they looked, i also made the ones Tonio has on his buick in the post above.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 28 2010, 10:28 AM~18426855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This 1 i like a lot. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18422743
> *I like the paint and custom mod ideas.
> *


its somethin i do...often :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comps fellas! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 28 2010, 05:34 PM~18428932
> *thanks,theyre not decals i tried that route and didnt like they way they looked,  i also made the ones Tonio has on his buick in the post above.
> *


Yep!! Eso's plates are the best ones out there.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 03:46 PM~18429287
> *its somethin i do...often :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, awesome. What did you use for the running gear for that Snow Cat Kit?
I'm guessing 1/35 M48 or M41... 

I recently bought the MPC Sno-sport Dragster 1/20 








http://www.qualityhobbyshop.com/images/MPC701.jpg
the parts look perfect for making one of those Snow kits you have on your truck. 
I was thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, used two M1A1 Abrams 1:35 tanks..they have rubber treads and to me and a few others ive talked with said its closer looking as far as what ya'd see on a road worthy truck. 

needed 2 kits cuz one kit only supplies one set of gears..
























:biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

alright, thanks well done


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 15 2010, 11:47 PM~18059358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THOSE RIMS AT HOPPIN HYDROS???


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 28 2010, 02:31 PM~18428640
> *^ ^ that's a clean ride, Tonioseven
> 
> 
> ...


love this one great weathering


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 22 2010, 04:51 PM~18883202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


extremely tight..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 22 2010, 05:51 PM~18883202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

not mine


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:h5:TTT


----------

